# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos

## Arvo Aikuinen

> Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksen tehtävät siirtyvät vuodenvaihteessa siis Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne -nimiselle liikelaitokselle...


Perinteinen Tampereen kaupunkiliikenteen alkuaikojen nimi,  Takra OY, taitaa jälleen olla vapaana kauppa- ja yhdistysrekisterissä.  Ihme, kun ei Hakalan Nelli ole tätä huomannut.

----------


## K V

> Perinteinen Tampereen kaupunkiliikenteen alkuaikojen nimi,  Takra OY, taitaa jälleen olla vapaana kauppa- ja yhdistysrekisterissä.  Ihme, kun ei Hakalan Nelli ole tätä huomannut.


Eihän TKL nyt mikään osakeyhtiö (ainakaan vielä) ole, vaan siitähän tehtiin kunnan omistama liikelaitos.

Jos TKL yhtiöitetään lähivuosina, jotta se voisi osallistua Tampereen ulkopuolisiin tarjouskilpailuihin (seutuliikenteeseen), siitä todennäköisesti tehtäisiin Tampereen KaupunkiLiikenne Oy.

Mitäs muuten olette mieltä siitä, että TKL:llä on edelleen johtokunta, vaikka siinä ei enää ole mitään järkeä tässä Tilaaja-Tuottaja mallissa?

----------


## ultrix

> Jos TKL yhtiöitetään lähivuosina, jotta se voisi osallistua Tampereen ulkopuolisiin tarjouskilpailuihin (seutuliikenteeseen), siitä todennäköisesti tehtäisiin Tampereen KaupunkiLiikenne Oy.


Todennäköisesti. Yhtiöittäminen ei kuitenkaan ole pakollinen toimenpide, sillä se voidaan yhtä hyvin muuttaa liikelaitoskuntayhtymäksi tai siirtää seudullisen liikennekuntayhtymän / kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän (riippuen, mistä tulee toimivaltainen viranomainen) alaisuuteen "sisäiseksi tuottajaksi". Jos päädytään isäntäkuntamalliin, jossa Tampere hoitaa koko seudun liikenteen tilaamiseen, ei kai pitäisi olla nykymallillekaan sinällään estettä. Toivottavasti Rainion laatimassa selvityksessä paneudutaan myös hänen leipätyönään johtaman laitoksen tulevaisuuteen.




> Mitäs muuten olette mieltä siitä, että TKL:llä on edelleen johtokunta, vaikka siinä ei enää ole mitään järkeä tässä Tilaaja-Tuottaja mallissa?


Kyllähän tuottajallakin täytyy olla jokin elin, joka valvoo, että toimitaan liikelaitoksen etujen mukaisesti. Jos TKL olisi osakeyhtiö, sillä olisi hallitus. Johtokunta vastaa hallitusta. Johtokunta mm. hyväksyy hankinnat ja muut vastaavat asiat sekä puuttuu tarvittaessa viranhaltijain (toimari et al.) päätöksiin.

----------


## deepthroat

No Tampereen nykyisellä pormestarillahan on hirvittävän hieno visio TKL:n kohdistuen, eli TKL kahmisi mahdollisen tulevan seutuliikenteen kilpailutuksessa itselleen huomattavan määrän linjoja varsinkin yksityisiltä liikenteenharjoittajilta..

----------


## Multsun poika

Ei mahdotonta.. HelBille kävi juuri noin YTV_liikenteessä

----------


## tkp

> No Tampereen nykyisellä pormestarillahan on hirvittävän hieno visio TKL:n kohdistuen, eli TKL kahmisi mahdollisen tulevan seutuliikenteen kilpailutuksessa itselleen huomattavan määrän linjoja varsinkin yksityisiltä liikenteenharjoittajilta..


Aikookohan Pormestari ottaa mallia Helsingistä, jossa Helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat maksavat ja tukevat naapurikuntien liikennettä ja samalla liikennöitsijä horjuu konkurssin partaalla?

----------


## K V

> No Tampereen nykyisellä pormestarillahan on hirvittävän hieno visio TKL:n kohdistuen, eli TKL kahmisi mahdollisen tulevan seutuliikenteen kilpailutuksessa itselleen huomattavan määrän linjoja varsinkin yksityisiltä liikenteenharjoittajilta..


TKL:n pitää kilpailutukseen osallistuakseen olla osakeyhtiömuotoinen.
Sisäisenä tuottajana taas TKL:n hoidettavaksi voitaisin ainoastaan luovuttaa vain ne linjat, jotka ovat jo kilpailutettuja ja joiden sopimus päättyy.

Ja TKL:ää ollaan näköjään parhaillaan muutenkin pistämässä yhtiöittämiskuntoon, koska linjojen kilpailuttamisjärjestystä suunnitellaan Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kanssa yhteistyössä siten, että TKL pääsee samalla eroon vanhasta kalustostaan. Tässä vaiheessahan on sovittu, että määrätyn ajan sisällä Tampereen sisäisestä liikenteestä kilpailutetaan 40% ja 60% hoitaa sisäinen tuottaja TKL.

Saa nähdä mitä sovitaan sitten, kun "Tampereen HSL" on perustettu.

Tässä ketjussa meni jo muutenkin sekaisin TKL, Tampereen joukkoliikenne sekä se, että kenen verorahat tukisi ja ketä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Aikookohan Pormestari ottaa mallia Helsingistä, jossa Helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat maksavat ja tukevat naapurikuntien liikennettä ja samalla liikennöitsijä horjuu konkurssin partaalla?


Niin ja millä lihaksilla, eli kyllä TKL:n  seutuliikenne valloitusta hidastavat varmastikin laadulliset sekat, eli miten pystyä yksityisiä parempaan laatuun, varsinkin kalustossa..

----------


## ultrix

> TKL:n pitää kilpailutukseen osallistuakseen olla osakeyhtiömuotoinen.
> Sisäisenä tuottajana taas TKL:n hoidettavaksi voitaisin ainoastaan luovuttaa vain ne linjat, jotka ovat jo kilpailutettuja ja joiden sopimus päättyy.


Millä perusteella? TKL Oy:kin olisi yhtä lailla "sisäinen tuottaja", jos se olisi tilaajaviranomaisen omistuksessa ja siltä suorahankittaisiin merkittävä osa liikenteestä. Samalla tavalla TKL-liikelaitoskin on epävarsinainen sisäinen tuottaja, jos se tuottaa (lähes) kaiken liikenteensä kilpailun kautta.

En ulkomuistista muista, minkä määrän suorahankintaa PSA sallii kilpailuihin osallistuvalta "sisäiseltä tuottajalta", toivottavasti edes 5...10 %, koska esim. äkillistä lisäliikennettä on joustavampi hankkia suoraan omalta hovihankkijalta kuin käydä läpi raskas kilpailuprosessi.

Jos onkin niin, että PSA ei salli yhtään suorahankintaa kilpailuihin osallistuvalta liikennelaitokselta, jää ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi kilpailuttaa liikenne sillä varauksella, että jos yksikään tarjous ei tyydytä, liikenne hankitaan suoraan TKL:ltä. Tällöin TKL:llä tulee olla reservissä kalustoa mitä erilaisempia kohteita varten, myös maaseutuliikenteeseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

PSA ei salli sisäisen tuottajan osallistuvan mihinkään tarjouskilpailuihin paitsi tilanteessa, jossa on tehty peruuttamaton päätös sen luopumisesta sisäisestä tuottajan asemasta eli on päätetty kilpailuttaa kaikki sen liikenne. Tällöin PSA sallii osallistumisen jonkin aikaa ennen ko. ratkaisun voimaantuloa. 

Sisäiseltä tuottajalta siis hankitaan kaikki suorahankintana tai se ei ole sisäinen tuottaja.

EU:n Destia-ratkaisu estää käytännössä liikelaitosten toiminnan toimialoilla, joilla ne voivat vääristää kilpailua konkurssisuojallaan sekä poikkeavalla verokohtelullaan, ja joilla on toimivat markkinat.

Destia-ratkaisusta johtuen liikelaitos ei voi osallistua kilpailutuksiin.

Osakeyhtiöksi muutettu "Tampereen kaupunkiliikenne Oy" voi PSA:n ja EU-lainsäädännön puitteissa toimia sisäisenä tuottajana.

----------


## mra

> PSA ei salli sisäisen tuottajan osallistuvan mihinkään tarjouskilpailuihin paitsi tilanteessa, jossa on tehty peruuttamaton päätös sen luopumisesta sisäisestä tuottajan asemasta eli on päätetty kilpailuttaa kaikki sen liikenne. Tällöin PSA sallii osallistumisen jonkin aikaa ennen ko. ratkaisun voimaantuloa. 
> 
> Sisäiseltä tuottajalta siis hankitaan kaikki suorahankintana tai se ei ole sisäinen tuottaja.
> 
> ... 
> 
> Osakeyhtiöksi muutettu "Tampereen kaupunkiliikenne Oy" voi PSA:n ja EU-lainsäädännön puitteissa toimia sisäisenä tuottajana.


Hei!

Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että sisäiseltä liikenteenharjoittajalta liikenne pitäisi hankkia suorahankintana, mutta PSA ei minun tulkintani mukaan suoraan kiellä osallistumasta kilpailuun viranomaisen toimivalta-alueella. Seuraava lainaus on PSA:n perusteluosasta.

"Lisäksi itse liikennepalveluja tarjoavaa toimivaltaista
viranomaista tai sisäistä liikenteenharjoittajaa olisi
estettävä osallistumasta tarjouskilpailumenettelyyn tämän
viranomaisen hallintoalueen ulkopuolella. Sisäistä liikenteenharjoittajaa
valvovan viranomaisen olisi myös voitava
estää tätä liikenteenharjoittajaa osallistumasta hallintoalueellaan
järjestettyihin tarjouskilpailuihin."

Siis oman alueen ulkopuolella osallistuminen olisi kategorisesti kiellettävä ja omalla alueella olisi voitava estää, ei estettävä...

Jos TKL.n halutaan osallistuvan kilpailutukseen, se on näkemykseni mukaan yhtiöitettävä ja jos halutaan sen osallistuvan kilpailutukseen Tampereen ulkopuolella sen omistuspohjaa olisi ilmeisesti laajennettava.

Mra

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Matti Rainio on ainakin PSA:n suhteessa oikeassa, eli sisäinen liikennöitsijä on rajattu toimivaltaisen viranomaisen toimialueelle, mutta PSA ei suoraan kiellä osallistumista kilpailuihin.




> Tämän kohdan soveltaminen edellyttää, että sisäisen liikenteenharjoittajan
> ja kaikkien yksiköiden, joihin kyseisellä liikenteenharjoittajalla on vähäistäkin vaikutusvaltaa, julkisten henkilöliikennepalvelujen harjoittamiseen liittyvä toiminta tapahtuu toimivaltaisen paikallisen viranomaisen alueella, siitä huolimatta, että toimintaan voi liittyä muita reittejä tai
> lisätoimintoja, jotka ulottuvat toisen toimivaltaisen paikallisen viranomaisen alueelle, ja että nämä liikkeenharjoittajat ja yksiköt eivät osallistu toimivaltaisen paikallisen viranomaisen toimivalta-alueen ulkopuolella järjestettyihin tarjouskilpailuihin.


Sisäisen liikennöitsijän osallistumista toimialueen kilpailutuksiin ei ole siis määritelty PSA:ssa.

Sen voidaan arvioida olevan ongelmallista, jos suorahankinnan katsotaan johtavan sellaiseen hyötyyn, joka kuuluu kilpailunrajoituslainsäädännön piiriin, esimerkiksi määräävään markkina-asemaan.

Liikelaitosmuotoinen sisäinen liikennöitsijä ei voi osallistua kilpailuun Destia-ratkaisun perusteella.

----------


## ultrix

> EU:n Destia-ratkaisu estää käytännössä liikelaitosten toiminnan toimialoilla, joilla ne voivat vääristää kilpailua konkurssisuojallaan sekä poikkeavalla verokohtelullaan, ja joilla on toimivat markkinat.
> 
> Destia-ratkaisusta johtuen liikelaitos ei voi osallistua kilpailutuksiin.


Varsinaisesti tämä oli tietojeni mukaan vain ennakkotapaus koskien valtion liikelaitoksia, Suomi vain yliherkkänä on automaattisesti laajentamassa tulkintaa koskien sekä valtiollisia että kunnallisia liikelaitoksia. Sinänsä on todennäköistä, että jatkossa EU-komissio antaisi samanlaisia päätöksiä myös kunnallisia liikelaitoksia koskien, mutta täytyykö toimenpiteisiin ryhtyä, ennen kuin komissio on asiasta tehnyt mitään päätöstä? 

Liikelaitosmallissa on kuitenkin tiettyjä aitoja etuja (mm. demokraattinen valvonta, oikeusturva), joita osakeyhtiömallissa ei ole. Nämä ovat toisaalta kilpailun kannalta hidasteita, joten jos minulta kysyttäisiin, sallisin ilman muuta liikelaitosten osallistuvan kilpailuihin siinä missä toiminimet, avoimet ja kommandiittiyhtiöt, säätiöt ym. ei-osakeyhtiöt voivat osallistua, vaikka niillä on tiettyjä kilpailuetuja verrattuna osakeyhtiömalliin.

Entä jos liikelaitoksen luonnetta muutetaan niin, että sillä ei ole veroetua suhteessa osakeyhtiöön, ja se säädetään virtuaalisesti konkurssikelpoiseksi? Siis että kunta vapaaehtoisesti määräisi liikelaitoksensa hallintosäännön tms. kautta maksamaan kunnallisveroa, vaikka verolait eivät siihen pakota, ja määräisi liikelaitoksen konkurssitilanteesta samaan tapaan, kuin kunnallisen osakeyhtiön kanssa tehtäisiin? Juridisesti se voisi minusta mennä vaikka niin, että kunta sitoutuisi muodostamaan konkurssikypsästä liikelaitoksesta osakeyhtiön, joka hakeutuisi konkurssiin. Mahdollistaakohan oy-laki tämän?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Varsinaisesti tämä oli tietojeni mukaan vain ennakkotapaus koskien valtion liikelaitoksia, Suomi vain yliherkkänä on automaattisesti laajentamassa tulkintaa koskien sekä valtiollisia että kunnallisia liikelaitoksia. Sinänsä on todennäköistä, että jatkossa EU-komissio antaisi samanlaisia päätöksiä myös kunnallisia liikelaitoksia koskien, mutta täytyykö toimenpiteisiin ryhtyä, ennen kuin komissio on asiasta tehnyt mitään päätöstä?


Minusta on viisasta tulkita EU:n asetuksia suoraan niiden hengen ja tarkoituksen kannalta, ja ennakoiden tulevat kannanotot. Mitä hyötyä saavutettaisiin vastaan pullikoimalla tällaisessa asiassa, varsinkin kun asetuksen tarkoitus on ajaa kansalaisten ja veronmaksajien etua hyvin toimivien markkinoiden kautta?

Suomi ei käsittääkseni yleisesti ottaen ole yliherkästi soveltamassa EU-oikeutta etupainotteisesti. Vai miten pitäisi tulkita Suomen kantaa mm. alkoholiverotukseen, Alkon vähittäismyyntimonopoliin, autoverotukseen jne.? Vastaan harataan joka asiassa, missä vain voidaan. No joo, tätä tekevät muutkin maat eri asioissa, mutta ei se ole kunniaksi kenellekään.




> Liikelaitosmallissa on kuitenkin tiettyjä aitoja etuja (mm. demokraattinen valvonta, oikeusturva), joita osakeyhtiömallissa ei ole. Nämä ovat toisaalta kilpailun kannalta hidasteita, joten jos minulta kysyttäisiin, sallisin ilman muuta liikelaitosten osallistuvan kilpailuihin siinä missä toiminimet, avoimet ja kommandiittiyhtiöt, säätiöt ym. ei-osakeyhtiöt voivat osallistua, vaikka niillä on tiettyjä kilpailuetuja verrattuna osakeyhtiömalliin.


Tilaaja/tuottaja-mallissa demokraattinen valvonta tulee toteuttaa tilaajapuolella eli siellä missä päätetään mitä palveluita kansalle tarjotaan ja millä ehdoilla ne palvelut tulee tuottaa. Palveluiden tuotanto tilaajan määrittelyn perusteella on normaalia liiketoimintaa.

Demokraattinen valvonta ei kuulu liiketoimintaan vaan se tekee siitä tehottoman pikkupoliitikkojen temmellyskentän. Yrityksessä valtaa käyttävät omistajat. Julkisesti omistetut firmat (tai liikelaitokset) ovat ongelmallisia, koska niillä ei ole kasvollisia omistajia vaan valta valuu helposti toimivalle johdolle. Mutta kysynpähän vain mitä etua omistajille eli meille veronmaksajille on siitä, jos esim. Tampereen kaupunkiliikenne -liikelaitoksella on oma politbyroo, joka yrittää mestaroida puhtaasti operatiivisia päätöksiä toimivan johdon ohi?

"Demokraattinen valvonta" tarkoittaisi käytännössä ay-edustusta päätöksentekoon "sosiaalisen vastuullisuuden" nimissä. Tämä tarkoittaa kaikkien henkilöstöryhmien saavutettujen etujen betonoimista ikuisiksi ajoiksi vaikka sitten itse liikelaitoksen talouden ja kilpailuaseman kustannuksella. Tämä johtaisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin konkurssiin, kun ilman tätä rasitetta toimivat kilpailijat ajaisivat ohi kummaltakin puolelta.

Tarkennan vielä, että minulla ei ole mitään sitä vastaan, jos Tampereen kaupunki (tai mahdollinen Tampereen seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymä) tekee demokraattisesti valittujen edustajiensa kautta tietoisen poliittisen päätöksen, että tässä kaupungissa ostetaan vain "reilun kaupan" liikennettä, joka kunnioittaa työntekijöiden juridisia ja moraalisia oikeuksia, tunnustaa työntekijöiden oikeuden ay-toimintaan ja vastaavaan edunvalvontaan ja takaa heille tietyt määritellyt työehdot, esim. jonkun tietyn minimipalkan. Jos tätä halutaan, niin sitten nämä ehdot kirjataan kilpailutuksessa kvalifiointiehdoiksi. Jos joku firma ei täytä näitä ehtoja, se suljetaan pois kilpailutuksesta.

Yhtä lailla täytyy ymmärtää, että näillä ehdoilla on aina jonkinlainen kustannusvaikutus. Voi olla että "reilun kaupan" joukkoliikenne on hieman kalliimpaa kuin "hard discount" -joukkoliikenne. Tämä preemio tosin kenties kannattaa maksaa, tai ainakin pitää demokraattisesti päättää halutaanko se maksaa. Jos halutaan niin OK, ei siinä mitään: kun kyseessä on kaikkiin potentiaalisiin palvelutuottajiin kohdistuva kvalifiointivaatimus, niin sen kustannusvaikutus on kaikille periaatteessa sama, jolloin se on kilpailutusasetelman kannalta neutraali seikka.

Sen sijaan jos tällaista päätöstä ei tehdä näiden kyseisten demokraattisesti valittujen päättäjien toimesta tilaajapuolella vaan päätetään että mikä tahansa kelpaa, niin on väärä paikka lähteä nostamaan näitä kysymyksiä esille uudestaan tuottajapuolella eli liikelaitoksen puolella. Silloin liikelaitos ei ole samalla viivalla sellaisten palveluntarjoajien kanssa, joita tämä "demokraattisen valvonnan" rasite ei koske.




> Entä jos liikelaitoksen luonnetta muutetaan niin, että sillä ei ole veroetua suhteessa osakeyhtiöön, ja se säädetään virtuaalisesti konkurssikelpoiseksi? Siis että kunta vapaaehtoisesti määräisi liikelaitoksensa hallintosäännön tms. kautta maksamaan kunnallisveroa, vaikka verolait eivät siihen pakota, ja määräisi liikelaitoksen konkurssitilanteesta samaan tapaan, kuin kunnallisen osakeyhtiön kanssa tehtäisiin? Juridisesti se voisi minusta mennä vaikka niin, että kunta sitoutuisi muodostamaan konkurssikypsästä liikelaitoksesta osakeyhtiön, joka hakeutuisi konkurssiin. Mahdollistaakohan oy-laki tämän?


En ymmärrä mitä etua olisi luoda uudenlaisia statuksia liikelaitoksille tällaisten pseudoyhtiöjärjestelyjen kautta. Kaikkihan kai on tehtävissä kun on kunnon lakimiehet, mutta kyllä kai nämä säädökset on tarkoitettu noudatettaviksi sellaisenaan ilman kiertoteitä? Osakeyhtiö on osakeyhtiö. Sellaisen tarkoitus on -- edes jotakin kautta -- tuottaa voittoa (olkoonkin sitten että julkisesti omistettujen osakeyhtiöiden suurin etu yleensä ei ole se voitto vaan ne palvelut joita yhtiö tuottaa voittoa tavoitellessaan). Jos juridisin järjestelyin päädytään siihen, että jokin toiminta yhtiöitetään osakeyhtiöksi vasta konkurssimenettelyä varten, rikotaan kyllä ainakin osakeyhtiölain henkeä vastaan, ehkä kirjaintakin (?). Ja miten pitäisi järjestää tällaisen pseudoyhtiön kirjanpitosäädökset, verotus jne.? Poikkeussäädöstä poikkeussäädöksen päälle? Kuulostaa hyvin alttiilta tilanteelta väärinkäytöksille.

Muuten: aika erikoinen ajatus, että kunta maksaisi vapaaehtoisesti itselleen kunnallisveroa, tai ylipäänsä että kukaan maksaisi vapaaehtoisesti mitään veroa. En tiedä mikä verottajan tulkinta tällaisessa asiassa olisi, mutta veikkaanpa, että kun verotus perustuu verolainsäädäntöön eikä se tunne vapaaehtoisen veron periaatetta, niin noudattaakseen lakia verottajan tulisi palauttaa tällaiset suoritukset takaisin maksajalle. Muussa tapauksessa verottaja todennäköisesti syyllistyisi virkavirheeseen, kenties jopa epäsuorasti lahjusten ottamiseen. Ei ole nimittäin kovin kaukaa haettu ajatus, että jos tällaiset "vapaaehtoiset verot" olisivat mahdollisia, niin niitä saatettaisiin ajanoloon alkaa pitää edellytyksenä jollakin muulla tapaa suotuisien verotuspäätösten tekemiselle. Mutta tiedä häntä. Tämä nyt on vain spekulointia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Varsinaisesti tämä oli tietojeni mukaan vain ennakkotapaus koskien valtion liikelaitoksia, Suomi vain yliherkkänä on automaattisesti laajentamassa tulkintaa koskien sekä valtiollisia että kunnallisia liikelaitoksia.


EU ei tietystikään erottele kilpailun rajoittamisen kannalta valtion tai kuntien liikelaitoksia. Kuntien liikelaitoksia koskevat samat kilpailua vääristävät vaikutukset eli poikkeava verokohtelu ja konkurssisuoja. 

Liikelaitos ei voi osallistua kilpailuun. Jos se osallistuisi, siihen puuttuisivat kilpailuvirasto ja markkinatuomioistuin, tai viimeistään EU:n komissio.

Liikelaitoksista on olemassa mm. kuntaliiton yleiskirje, jossa määritellään Destia-ratkaisun vaikutuksia. Joka tapauksessa sen perusteella on selvää, että liikelaitos ei voi osallistua kilpailuun markkinoilla. Liikelaitoksena voidaan siis nykyisin järjestää lähinnä kaupungin sisäistä toimintojen myyntiä kaupungin omille eri yksiköille.

Ehkä täytyy myös todeta, että en henkilökohtaisesti enää ymmärrä, mitä etua liikelaitoksista ylipäätään olisi. Jos toiminta on luonteeltaan julkista viranomaistoimintaa, se voidaan järjestää nettobudjetoituna kunnan, kuntayhtymän tai valtion taseyksikkönä. Jos taas liiketoimintaa, voidaan järjestää osakeyhtiönä, jonka yhtiöjärjestykseen voi säätää muitakin tavoitteita kuin voiton tavoittelun. Henkilökohtainen käsitykseni on se, että liikelaitoksista halutaan pitää kiinni lähinnä ideologisista syistä kun erilliset käsitteet yhtiöittäminen ja yksityistäminen menevät sekaisin.

Olen aikaisemmin itse luullut liikelaitosmuodosta olevan hyötyä, esimerkiksi vahvempi demokraattinen kontrolli. Mutta niin olen kuvitellut joskus VR Oy:n monopolista tai moottoritierakentamisestakin olevan hyötyä. Tieto lisää tuskaa.

Joukkoliikenteessä tilaajan toiminta on julkista viranomaistoimintaa. Tuottaja sen sijaan on eri asia. EU-jäsenmaa Suomessa tuottajat kannattaa järjestää osakeyhtiöiksi, vaikka ne olisivat kunnan tai valtion omistuksessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos taas liiketoimintaa, voidaan järjestää osakeyhtiönä, jonka yhtiöjärjestykseen voi säätää muitakin tavoitteita kuin voiton tavoittelun.


Periaatteessa samaa mieltä, mutta yksi lisänäkökohta tähän liittyy. Vaikka osakeyhtiölle voidaan toki säätää muitakin tavoitteita kuin voiton tavoittelu, tämä on ongelmallista omistajaohjauksen kannalta.

Millä kriteereillä johdon toimintaa arvioidaan, kun nämä muut kriteerit ja voiton tavoittelu lyövät toisiaan korvalle? Käytännössä johto saa itse valita kumpia painottaa enemmän. Jos tulosta ei meinaa tulla kunnolla, selitetään että on panostettu palvelutehtävän hoitoon. Jos taas asiakaskokemus on rempallaan, niin voidaan selitää, että tulospaine edellyttää tätä. Lopputuloksena yhtiön hoito on vähän niin ja näin.

Minusta ainoa oikea tapa toteuttaa julkisen osakeyhtiön hallinto tilaaja/tuottaja-mallissa on, että tilaaja määrittelee yksiselitteisesti mitä toimintaa ostetaan. Tämä tarkoittaa, että tilaaja vastaa siitä, että yhteiskunnalliset palvelutehtävät hoidetaan, ei tuottaja. Tuottaja vain tuottaa. Tuottajan eli tässä tapauksessa julkisesti omistetun osakeyhtiön ainoa tavoite on maksimoida liiketuloksensa. Liiketuloksen maksimointia rajoittavat tilaajan asettamat reunaehdot. Käytännössä siis maksimoidakseen liiketuloksensa tuottajan on etsittävä kaikkein tehokkain tapa toteuttaa tilaajan eksplisiittiset vaatimukset.

Näin kummallakin osapuolella on selkeä yksi insentiivi, jonka toteutumista voidaan selkeästi mitata:

Tilaajan tulee määritellä eksplisiittisesti mitä halutaan tarjota ja kilpailutuksen kautta etsiä edullisin määritelmän täyttävä tarjous.Tuottajan tulee tuottaa määritelmän mukainen palvelu edullisimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.

Näiden insentiivien yhteisvaikutus on, että poliittisten päättäjien määrittelemä palvelu tuotetaan veronmaksajien kannalta edullisimmalla mahdollisella tavalla -- nimenomaisesti ilman että mitkään määrittelyn ulkopuoliset kriteerit (kuten henkilöstön oma subjektiivinen mukavuus) pääsevät luomaan ylimääräisiä kustannuseriä. Suora manageeraus sisäisen tuotannon kautta ei pääse vastaavaan tuottavuuteen, koska siinä mallissa ei ole ulkoista painetta tehokkuuteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta on viisasta tulkita EU:n asetuksia suoraan niiden hengen ja tarkoituksen kannalta, ja ennakoiden tulevat kannanotot. Mitä hyötyä saavutettaisiin vastaan pullikoimalla tällaisessa asiassa, varsinkin kun asetuksen tarkoitus on ajaa kansalaisten ja veronmaksajien etua hyvin toimivien markkinoiden kautta?


Onko markkina toimiva, jos siltä suljetaan yhtäältä tilaajan oma tuottaja ja toisaalta jos oma tuottaja sallitaan niin kaikki muut tuottajat suljetaan pois? Minusta ei. Esim. juuri Case TKL on mennyt niin, että kaupunginvaltuusto valtuutti TKL:n osallistumaan kilpailutuksiin, mutta se ei ole voinut sitä mukamas liikelaitosmuodossa tehdä. Miten sitten HKL-Bussiliikenne saattoi vuosikaudet osallistua kilpailutuksiin? Tai miten on mahdollista, että tilaajan ulkopuolinen Veolia saa osallistua kilpailutuksiin, vaikka siltä hankitaan suoraan liikenne Aitolahden-Teiskon alueella (liikennelupa + lipunhintasubventio). PSA:n myötä tämä sentään poistuu.




> Tilaaja/tuottaja-mallissa demokraattinen valvonta tulee toteuttaa tilaajapuolella eli siellä missä päätetään mitä palveluita kansalle tarjotaan ja millä ehdoilla ne palvelut tulee tuottaa. Palveluiden tuotanto tilaajan määrittelyn perusteella on normaalia liiketoimintaa.


Olen enimmäkseen samaa mieltä. Perusperiaate on nimenomaan tämä, ja se on Tiltun ehdoton meriitti palveluissa, joissa on kilpaillut markkinat tai potentiaali markkinoille.




> Demokraattinen valvonta ei kuulu liiketoimintaan vaan se tekee siitä tehottoman pikkupoliitikkojen temmellyskentän. Yrityksessä valtaa käyttävät omistajat. Julkisesti omistetut firmat (tai liikelaitokset) ovat ongelmallisia, koska niillä ei ole kasvollisia omistajia vaan valta valuu helposti toimivalle johdolle. Mutta kysynpähän vain mitä etua omistajille eli meille veronmaksajille on siitä, jos esim. Tampereen kaupunkiliikenne -liikelaitoksella on oma politbyroo, joka yrittää mestaroida puhtaasti operatiivisia päätöksiä toimivan johdon ohi?


Osakeyhtiöissä lähtökohtana on maksimoida voitot. Yhtiön hallituskaan ei saa (teoriassa) ajaa hänet nimittäneen osakkeenomistajan etua vaan yksinomaan yhtiön etua. Omistajan suorat vaikutuskeinot yhtiön toimintaan on yhtiökokouksessa, ei missään muualla (toki hallitukseen voidaan valita edustajat, joiden näkemys yhtiön edusta on sama kuin omistajalla). Kunnallisen liikelaitoksen tehtävänä taas on tuottaa omakustannushintaan palveluja kunnalle, ja jos se ei voi osallistua alati laajenevaan kilpailutetun liikenteen kilpailutuksiin niin se näivettyy pikkuhiljaa ja lopulta lakkaa olemasta, kun liikenne on 100 % kilpailutettu. Sitten polkuhinnoitellut yksityiset saavat keskenään taistella, kuka lopulta voittaa liikennekentän omakseen päästen määräävään markkina-asemaan.

On huonosti valittu johtokunta, jos se ei ole tehtäviensä tasalla ja käytä sille kuuluvaa valtaa tarkoituksenmukaisesti. Puolueista kyllä pitäisi löytyä jokaisen sektorin tuntijoita sen verran, että viranhaltijain päätöksiä kyseenalaistavia ja vaihtoehtoja / todellisia, innovatiivisia kehitysideoita tarjoavia ihmisiä saadaan vallankahvaan.




> "Demokraattinen valvonta" tarkoittaisi käytännössä ay-edustusta päätöksentekoon "sosiaalisen vastuullisuuden" nimissä. Tämä tarkoittaa kaikkien henkilöstöryhmien saavutettujen etujen betonoimista ikuisiksi ajoiksi vaikka sitten itse liikelaitoksen talouden ja kilpailuaseman kustannuksella. Tämä johtaisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin konkurssiin, kun ilman tätä rasitetta toimivat kilpailijat ajaisivat ohi kummaltakin puolelta.


On totta, että esimerkiksi liikelaitoksen henkilökuntaa voidaan nimittää liikelaitoksen johtokuntaan. Mutta yhtä lailla asiakkaita (siis loppuasiakkaita, taviskuntalaisia) voidaan nimittää, ja minusta kuntalain hengen mukaista olisikin toimia tällä tavalla asiakasdemokraattisesti. TKL:n tapauksessa asiakkaiden intressissä voisi olla vaikkapa niinkin "turhat" asiat kuin kuljettajan työasu, laitoksen logo ja bussien sisustuksessa käytetyt värit ja kuviot, joihin tilaajalla ei ole intressiä puuttua (makuasia nääs). Esimerkiksi meikäläistä kiinnosti hyvin paljon Tampereen Infran logokilpailu, jonka otin valtuustoryhmämme edustajalle (jonka varajäsen olen), ja käsittääkseni tätä kautta asia otettiin akuutisti käsittelyyn, ja laitoksen työntekijöiden keskuudessa järjestettiinkin logokilpailu. Harmikseni kilpailuraati valittiin johtokunnan naispuolisista jäsenistä ja varajäsenistä, joten minulla ei ollut osaa eikä arpaa valittuun logoon, johon sinänsä olen täysin tyytyväinen (tosin en tiedä, mitä oli vaihtoehtoina).




> En ymmärrä mitä etua olisi luoda uudenlaisia statuksia liikelaitoksille tällaisten pseudoyhtiöjärjestelyjen kautta. Kaikkihan kai on tehtävissä kun on kunnon lakimiehet, mutta kyllä kai nämä säädökset on tarkoitettu noudatettaviksi sellaisenaan ilman kiertoteitä? Osakeyhtiö on osakeyhtiö. Sellaisen tarkoitus on -- edes jotakin kautta -- tuottaa voittoa (olkoonkin sitten että julkisesti omistettujen osakeyhtiöiden suurin etu yleensä ei ole se voitto vaan ne palvelut joita yhtiö tuottaa voittoa tavoitellessaan). Jos juridisin järjestelyin päädytään siihen, että jokin toiminta yhtiöitetään osakeyhtiöksi vasta konkurssimenettelyä varten, rikotaan kyllä ainakin osakeyhtiölain henkeä vastaan, ehkä kirjaintakin (?). Ja miten pitäisi järjestää tällaisen pseudoyhtiön kirjanpitosäädökset, verotus jne.? Poikkeussäädöstä poikkeussäädöksen päälle? Kuulostaa hyvin alttiilta tilanteelta väärinkäytöksille.


Jos liikelaitoksilta poistetaan kilpailussa EU:n kieltämät edut, ne voivat osallistua vapaasti kilpailutuksiin. Minusta optimaalisin tilanne olisi, jos liikelaitos voisi yhtäältä osallistua kilpailutuksiin (toimialueellaan) ja toisaalta toimia omistajansa "hovihankkijana". Eihän yksityisiltäkään ole kielletty suoramyynti omistajalleen ja (julkisiin) kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen?

Yksi, erittäin harvoin esille tuleva julkisten liikelaitosten todellinen etu on mahdollisuus siviilipalvelusmiesten värväämiseen. Koska liikelaitokset eivät ole voittoatavoittelevia vaan itsekannattavuuteen pyrkiviä, ne voivat ottaa 11 kuukaudeksi siviilipalvelusmiehiä. Siviilipalveluksen historiaa tuntevat tietävät mm., että siviilipalvelusmiehiä laitettiin pitkään ns. työllisyystöihin TVL:n "kilometritehtaalle", yhdessä vankien ja työttömien kanssa. Työllisyystyöt loppuivat vissiin joskus 70-luvulla, mutta siviilipalvelusmiehiä oli periaatteessa mahdollista värvätä Tielaitoksen tuotantopuolelle ja edelleen Tieliikelaitoksen palvelukseen aina vuoden 2007 loppuun asti, jolloin siitä muodostettiin nykyinen, holtittomasti laajentumaan pyrkivä Destia Oy, josta valtion omistajayksikkö olisi hölmöyksissään valmis jopa luopumaan! 

Esimerkiksi TKL:lle tulisi edulliseksi ottaa palvelukseen BCD-kortillisia sivareita. Linja-autoliitto ja muut "tasapuolista kilpailua" vaativat toki ärähtäisivät halpatyövoiman käytöstä, mutta kumpiko onkaan yhteiskunnalle kokonaisedullisempaa: täydellisen tasapuolinen kilpailu vai siviilikriisinhallintaan erikoistuneiden reservin sivareiden kouluttaminen; nämä kun ovat velvoitettuja esimerkiksi asutuskeskuksen evakuointitilanteessa irtautua komennuksen saatuaan leipätyöstään ja mennä keräämään vaikkapa ydinlaskeuman alta väkeä lähiöistä rautatieasemalle linja-autoilla. Intin käyneet bussikuskit eivät joudu muuten kuin liikekannallepanon tai näiden työnantajalle annetun toimeksiannon (julkisoikeudellinen määräys poikkeusoloissa) kautta vastaaviin hommiin. Liikelaitossivarit siis pönkittävät valtakuntamme kriisivalmiutta.




> Muuten: aika erikoinen ajatus, että kunta maksaisi vapaaehtoisesti itselleen kunnallisveroa, tai ylipäänsä että kukaan maksaisi vapaaehtoisesti mitään veroa


Tämähän olisi täsmälleen samanlainen asia kuin eri hallintokuntien, laitosten ja liikelaitosten maksama sisäinen vuokra kunnan tilakeskukselle (liikelaitos), joka on kunnan sisäinen järjestely. Tässäkin pitäisi sallia tyhjien toimitilojen osalta ainakin kohtuullinen vuokraus ulkopuolisille, tottakai markkinavuokralla. Vaihtoehtonahan on tyhjillään ylläpito tai myynti, mitkä eivät välttämättä kumpikaan ole kunnan intressissä. Tosiaan en tiedä, salliiko voimassaoleva lainsäädäntö tällaista kikkailua, ennakkotapausta ei liene olemassa.

Mulle käy loppujenlopuksi osakeyhtiömallikin (mieluummin kuin toiminnan näivettäminen), mutta TKL:n on voitava olla organisaatiomuodosta riippumatta omistajansa räätälöityihin kuljetustarpeisiin käytössä oleva työkalu (spontaanit tapahtumatilausajot, K- ja Y-vuorot, kesken aikataulukauden heräävä liikennetarve uudelle linjalla à la 31 tai 37 jne.), jota kuitenkin kehitetään kilpailuihin osallistuvana toimijana vuosi vuodelta tapahtuvan nykymuotoista TKL:ää syrjivän näivettämis-kilpailuttamisen sijasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko markkina toimiva, jos siltä suljetaan yhtäältä tilaajan oma tuottaja ja toisaalta jos oma tuottaja sallitaan niin kaikki muut tuottajat suljetaan pois? Minusta ei.


Markkina ei ole toimiva, jos kilpailevat osapuolet toimivat erilaisilla ehdoilla. Esimerkiksi julkisesti omistetulla toimijalla on käytännössä takuu siitä, että se ei voi mennä konkurssiin, vaikka polkisi hintaansa.




> On huonosti valittu johtokunta, jos se ei ole tehtäviensä tasalla ja käytä sille kuuluvaa valtaa tarkoituksenmukaisesti. Puolueista kyllä pitäisi löytyä jokaisen sektorin tuntijoita sen verran, että viranhaltijain päätöksiä kyseenalaistavia ja vaihtoehtoja / todellisia, innovatiivisia kehitysideoita tarjoavia ihmisiä saadaan vallankahvaan.


Rohkenen hieman epäillä. Poliitikot eivät ole erityisasiantuntijoita liikkeenjohdossa. Tuottajan liiketoiminnassa on kyse nimenomaan ulkoa annetusta selkeästä tavoitteenasetannasta, jolla eliminoidaan oman mukavuuden maksimointi, ja sen jälkeen loppu on puhdasta, teknokraattista liikkeenjohtoa.




> On totta, että esimerkiksi liikelaitoksen henkilökuntaa voidaan nimittää liikelaitoksen johtokuntaan. Mutta yhtä lailla asiakkaita (siis loppuasiakkaita, taviskuntalaisia) voidaan nimittää, ja minusta kuntalain hengen mukaista olisikin toimia tällä tavalla asiakasdemokraattisesti. TKL:n tapauksessa asiakkaiden intressissä voisi olla vaikkapa niinkin "turhat" asiat kuin kuljettajan työasu, laitoksen logo ja bussien sisustuksessa käytetyt värit ja kuviot, joihin tilaajalla ei ole intressiä puuttua (makuasia nääs).


Asiakkailla (tai poliitikoilla -- äärimmäisen harvoja poikkeuksia kenties lukuunottamatta) ei ole asiantuntemusta suunnitella tehokkaasti toimivaa tuottajaorganisaatiota. Pikemminkin huomio kiinnittyy epäolennaisuuksiin. Jos kuljettajan työasu tai bussien penkkien kuosi koetaan tärkeäksi (mikä on hyvin mahdollista: näillä on vaikutusta syntyviin mielikuviin), tilaajan tulee määritellä miten näiden asioiden pitää olla. Jos sitä ei määritellä, niin sitten tuottaja saa päättää asian vapaasti. Ei siinä tarvita enää ketään muuta sekaantumassa siihen, mitä tuottaja päättää, niin kivaa kuin sellainen voikin yksilön näkökulmasta olla.




> Yksi, erittäin harvoin esille tuleva julkisten liikelaitosten todellinen etu on mahdollisuus siviilipalvelusmiesten värväämiseen. Koska liikelaitokset eivät ole voittoatavoittelevia vaan itsekannattavuuteen pyrkiviä, ne voivat ottaa 11 kuukaudeksi siviilipalvelusmiehiä.


Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että siviilipalvelusmiesten tai muulla tavoin työllistettyjen (edullisten) henkilöiden käyttäminen sotii pahasti sitä periaatetta vastaan, että kaikki potentiaaliset tuottajat täytyy saada toimimaan samalta viivalta.




> Mulle käy loppujenlopuksi osakeyhtiömallikin (mieluummin kuin toiminnan näivettäminen), mutta TKL:n on voitava olla organisaatiomuodosta riippumatta omistajansa räätälöityihin kuljetustarpeisiin käytössä oleva työkalu (spontaanit tapahtumatilausajot, K- ja Y-vuorot, kesken aikataulukauden heräävä liikennetarve uudelle linjalla à la 31 tai 37 jne.), jota kuitenkin kehitetään kilpailuihin osallistuvana toimijana vuosi vuodelta tapahtuvan nykymuotoista TKL:ää syrjivän näivettämis-kilpailuttamisen sijasta.


TKL:n näivettäminen olisikin typerää. Siinä katoaisi omistaja-arvoa. Parempi yhtiöittää se ja saattaa sellaiseen kuntoon, että se pärjää avoimessa tarjouskilpailussa. En tosin ymmärrä puheita siitä, että tilaaja/tuottaja-malli olisi liian jäykkä näihin mainitsemiisi ad hoc -liikennöintitarpeisiin. Sehän riippuu vain siitä, miten tehokkaasti kilpailutus osataan suorittaa. Ja voidaanhan myös ad hoc -tarpeisiin varautuminen kilpailuttaa omana pakettinaan, jossa kaupunki maksaa liikennöitsijälle siitä, että varalla seisoo kapasiteettia jota voidaan hyödyntää lyhytaikaisiin, ennalta arvaamattomiin tarpeisiin. Vaikka kaipa yksityiset liikennöitsijät kykenisivät irrottamaan resursseja tuollaisiinkin tarpeisiin, kun kerran kykenevät muutenkin hoitamaan tilausajoja lyhyellä varoitusajalla.

----------


## ultrix

Suja 24.5. käsittelee TKL:n organisointitavan selvittämisen väliraporttia. Itse väliraportti ei ole julkinen, mutta esityslistalla on seuraavat tulevaisuusskenaariot:


Kaupunkiliikenne jatkaa toimintaa liikelaitoksena tilaajan kilpailutustahtiin sopeuttaen. Kilpailuttamista jatketaan nykyisellä tahdilla (noin 6 autoa/vuosi) vuoteen 2020, kunnes Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenteen osuus on 4060 prosenttia vuoden 2007 tasoon verrattuna.Kaupunkiliikenne jatkaa toimintaa liikelaitoksena sopeuttaen toiminta tilaajan nopeutettuun kilpailutustahtiin siten, että yhden tai useamman kilpailutuksen yhteydessä tehdään kaluston ja henkilöstön liikkeenluovutus. Kaupunkiliikenteen tavoiteosuus on 4060 prosenttia vuoden 2007 tasoon verrattuna.
TKL Oy-malli ja kaikennäköiset yksityistämismallit on siis tiputettu pois. Herää kysymys, että mitäs sitten tehdään, kun TKL:n markkinaosuus 4060 % on saavutettu?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> TKL Oy-malli ja kaikennäköiset yksityistämismallit on siis tiputettu pois. Herää kysymys, että mitäs sitten tehdään, kun TKL:n markkinaosuus 4060 % on saavutettu?


Kuulostaa huolestuttavalta. Tämä tarkoittaa ettei TKL voi kilpailla avoimesti samalla viivalla yksityisten kanssa vaan tullee näivettymään pikkuhiljaa pois maailmankartalta -- tai sitten sitä pidetään väkisin hengissä jonkinlaisena zombiena. Ja toisaalta kun ottaa huomioon eilen raportoidut Paunu/Veolia-kaupat, niin Tampereelle ei jää kauhean montaa yksityistä liikennöitsijää, jotka näistä markkinoista kilpailisivat.

Kenenköhän etu tällainen TKL:n karsinointi mahtaa olla? Tuskin ainakaan veronmaksajan?

----------


## Rester

Tuo skenaario yhdistettynä Paunu/Veolia -kauppaan saattaa johtaa siihen tilanteeseen, että kilpailuttamisen tarjoama hintaetu alkaa pikkuhiljaa kadota, ellei tänne ilmaannu uutta liikennöitsijää osallistumaan kilpailuun.

Jos kerran TKL ei saa osallistua kilpailutukseen, niin jäljelle jää Paunu ja Länsilinjat, jotka tuskin kaksistaan kovinkaan veristä kamppailua hinnoittelun osalta tulevat käymään. Joten veronmaksajien osalta tämä ei ainakaan hyödytä mitään. Luulisi, että alkaa kilpailuviranomaisia hiljalleen kiinnostamaan tämä tilanne.

Ketä tämä kakkosvaihtoehdon nopeutettu ulkoistaminen sitten palvelisi, ei tule mitään "helppoja" vaihtoehtoja näin äkkiä mieleen. Toivottavasti noita muitakin vaihtoehtoja tuodaan jossain vaiheessa esiin.

Tämä on omaa ajatusvirtaani, oikaiskaa toki, jos menin jossain kovin pahasti metsään  :Smile:

----------


## TRe

EU läinsäädäntö kielsi julkisenhallinnon organisaatioiden (esim TKL) osaltumisen kilpailutuksiin. Syntyi julkishallinnon liikelaitoksia.
EU läinsäädäntö kielsi julkisenhallinnon liikelaitosten  osaltumisen kilpailutuksiin. Syntyi julkishallinnon osakeyhtiöitä.
Nyt on jo vireillä ajatus kieltää kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen myös osakeyhtiöiltä, joissa julkishallinnolla on enemmistö.
Tässähän on alusta alkaen ollut selvää päämäärä. Kysymys on vain siirtymäajasta.

Mutta sitten...
"...jäljelle jää Paunu ja Länsilinjat, jotka tuskin kaksistaan kovinkaan veristä kamppailua hinnoittelun osalta tulevat käymään. Joten veronmaksajien osalta tämä ei ainakaan hyödytä mitään. Luulisi, että alkaa kilpailuviranomaisia hiljalleen kiinnostamaan tämä tilanne."
...Tässä se Suomen erityispiirre juuri on. Pääosin ohuet matkustajavirrat ja vähän toimijoita. Mielenkiinttoinen nähdä toimiiko lainkaan ?

----------


## ultrix

> Jos kerran TKL ei saa osallistua kilpailutukseen, niin jäljelle jää Paunu ja Länsilinjat, jotka tuskin kaksistaan kovinkaan veristä kamppailua hinnoittelun osalta tulevat käymään. Joten veronmaksajien osalta tämä ei ainakaan hyödytä mitään. Luulisi, että alkaa kilpailuviranomaisia hiljalleen kiinnostamaan tämä tilanne.


Niinpä. Kumpikohan mahtaa vääristää enemmän kilpailua: kilpailuttaminen olosuhteissa, jossa Paunun ja Länsilinjojen tarjousyhteenliittymä on ainoa vahva kilpailija vai se, että mukana olisi myös vaikkapa TKL, olkoonkin että sen verokohtelu ja konkurssisuoja ovat osakeyhtiöitä suotuisammat.

Kannatan erittäin lämpimästi sellaista kuntalakia ja valtion liikelaitoslakia, jossa liikelaitoksen verokohtelu on samanlainen kuin osakeyhtiöllä ja se on omistajastaan erillinen, mutta julkisoikeudellinen yhteisö (vrt. liikelaitoskuntayhtymä) voidakseen mennä konkkaan. Tällainen liikelaitos ei saisi yhtään sen edullisemmin luottoa kuin julkisen omistama osakeyhtiökään.




> EU läinsäädäntö kielsi julkisenhallinnon organisaatioiden (esim TKL) osaltumisen kilpailutuksiin. Syntyi julkishallinnon liikelaitoksia.
> EU läinsäädäntö kielsi julkisenhallinnon liikelaitosten  osaltumisen kilpailutuksiin. Syntyi julkishallinnon osakeyhtiöitä.
> Nyt on jo vireillä ajatus kieltää kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen myös osakeyhtiöiltä, joissa julkishallinnolla on enemmistö.
> Tässähän on alusta alkaen ollut selvää päämäärä. Kysymys on vain siirtymäajasta.


Eipä kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen sinänsä ole kiellettyä, vaan kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen jos samalta puulaakilta tehdään myös suorahankintoja (olikohan tässä joku "enemmän kuin X % liikenteestä"-ehto?)

----------


## TRe

Ajattelen asian näin, että liikenteen kilpailutus tulee kaiken kattavan julkisia hankintoja ja palveluja koskevan lain piiriin. Sen suhteen ei tulla sallimaan poikkeukssia ?
Puhutaan varmaan vuosista 2015...2020 ? 
Esimerkkinä voi seurata mitä tapahtuu ketjussa TVH--Tieliikelaitos--Destia jne...
Kinaamaan en lähde, koska en ole varma onko koko EU:ta tai onko Soumi ylipäätään sen jäsen noina vuosina.

Yrityksethän yleensä pyrkivät tuottamaan omistajileen voittoa vähintään pankista saatavan koron verran. Muutenhan rahat kannattaa pitää pankissa.
Poikkeuksena esim. HELB, joka jo tietoisesti pyrkii tekemään 2 - 3 M:n tappion. 
Se on omistajan tahto (= meidän veronmaksajien, jotka sen maksamme).
Näin se pitää hinnat kurissa. Hyvä ajatus, mutta ei HSL:n markkonoimaa avointa kilpailuia. HSL järjestää siis tarjouskilpailuja, joissa se itse määrittelee hinnan.
HSL:sta on muuten itsestäään kehittymässä melkoinen resurssisyöppö.

Vielä yksi pointti: Verot, julkishallinnon maksut, sakot jne...ovat kaikki Paunun omistajille kuluja. 
TKL:n tapauksessa ne ovat omistajalle tuloja. Menee tässäkin kilpailutuksen kannalta puurot ja vellit sekaisin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen sinänsä ole kiellettyä, vaan kilpailutuksiin osallistuminen jos samalta puulaakilta tehdään myös suorahankintoja (olikohan tässä joku "enemmän kuin X % liikenteestä"-ehto?)


Ja tästä syystä kannattaisikin luopua suosiolla niistä suorahankinnoista ja siirtyä kokonaan kilpailutukseen. Kyllä tämän tilanteen ovat Tampereen päättäjät rakentaneet ihan itse ideologisista syistä, mutta nyt kolahtaa omaan nilkkaan raskaasti, kun yksityispuolella on kilpailu vähenemässä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja tästä syystä kannattaisikin luopua suosiolla niistä suorahankinnoista ja siirtyä kokonaan kilpailutukseen. Kyllä tämän tilanteen ovat Tampereen päättäjät rakentaneet ihan itse ideologisista syistä, mutta nyt kolahtaa omaan nilkkaan raskaasti, kun yksityispuolella on kilpailu vähenemässä.


Mutta eihän se ole ihan noin yksinkertaista. Muistaakseni PSA sallii kahden vuoden siirtymäajan, jolloin sisäiseltä tuottajalta voidaan sekä suorahankkia että se voi osallistua kilpailutuksiin. Tämä ei ole mitään hallittua kilpailuttamista, vaan pitäisi tehdä merkittävästi nykyistä suuremmat kilpailutuspaketit, joissa ei pärjäisi muut kuin tietenkin TKL, Paunu, ehkä Länsilinjat ja seudulla vielä toistaiseksi pieni tekijä Satakunnan Liikenne sekä "musta hevonen", mahdollinen Tampereelle uutena tuleva kansainvälinen liikenneyritys.

Koskahan Länskä mahtaa olla kaupan? Jos se myydään, tulee Kilpailuvirasto todennäköisesti kieltämään Paunun mahdollisen oston, jos Paunulla on moiseen edes resursseja pitkiin aikoihin.

Itse koen SUJA:lle esitetyt vaihtoehdot ihan fiksuina, jos varaudutaan TKL:n todennäköisesti tulevaan asemaan raitio- ja trolleybusliikenteen suorahankintatuottajana. Tällöin TKL:n tavallinen bussiliikenne voidaan yhtiöittää joko TKL:n tai ylipäätään kaupungin tytäryhtiöksi (TKL-Bussiliikenne Oy tai "TamB Oy"), ja liikelaitosmuodossa tuotettaisiin monopolituottajana monopsonitilaajalle suljetun verkon liikennöintiä ainakin ensimmäiset 10-20 vuotta (perusverkoston rakennuskausi). 

Raide- ja trollikkaliikennöintiä voitaisiin alkaa kilpailuttaa sitten, kun tarvitaan useampi kuin yksi varikko liikennemuotoa kohden. Yhden varikon mallissa siinä ei oikein tahdo olla järkeä, eihän kilpailutus saa olla mikään itsetarkoitus.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta eihän se ole ihan noin yksinkertaista. Muistaakseni PSA sallii kahden vuoden siirtymäajan, jolloin sisäiseltä tuottajalta voidaan sekä suorahankkia että se voi osallistua kilpailutuksiin.


Se jos jotain sallitaan ei tarkoita, että se olisi järkevää. Miksi ei vain kertakaikkiaan rakenneta sopivia linjapaketteja (isot tai pienet, sen mukaan kuin halutaan) ja kilpailuteta niitä kerralla? Ja siten että TKL osallistuu täysivaltaisesti kilpailutukseen ilman mitään erioikeuksia. Mikä siinä on niin vaikeaa?




> Itse koen SUJA:lle esitetyt vaihtoehdot ihan fiksuina, jos varaudutaan TKL:n todennäköisesti tulevaan asemaan raitio- ja trolleybusliikenteen suorahankintatuottajana. Tällöin TKL:n tavallinen bussiliikenne voidaan yhtiöittää joko TKL:n tai ylipäätään kaupungin tytäryhtiöksi (TKL-Bussiliikenne Oy tai "TamB Oy"), ja liikelaitosmuodossa tuotettaisiin monopolituottajana monopsonitilaajalle suljetun verkon liikennöintiä ainakin ensimmäiset 10-20 vuotta (perusverkoston rakennuskausi). 
> 
> Raide- ja trollikkaliikennöintiä voitaisiin alkaa kilpailuttaa sitten, kun tarvitaan useampi kuin yksi varikko liikennemuotoa kohden. Yhden varikon mallissa siinä ei oikein tahdo olla järkeä, eihän kilpailutus saa olla mikään itsetarkoitus.


Millä tavoin on todennäköistä, että TKL:stä tulee ratikkaliikenteen suoratuottaja? Onko jossain päätetty näin? En pidä tuollaista ratkaisua hyvänä. Raitioliikenteen operointi kannattaa ilman muuta kilpailuttaa. Ei siinä ole mitään ylivoimaisen vaikeaa. TKL voi toki päätyä operaattoriksi, mutta minusta sen pitää tapahtua rehellisen tarjouskilpailun kautta. Yhtä lailla minusta raitioliikenneoperaattoriksi kelpaisi Paunu, Länsilinjat tai joku kansainvälinen suuryritys.

Liitetyssä kuvassa esitän eräänlaisen PPP (public/private partnership) -mallin, jolla Tampereen raitiotie voidaan toteuttaa, rahoittaa ja operoida. Mielestäni tämä malli toimii, vaikka tietyt osat olisivatkin julkisessa omistuksessa (rata, varikko, kalusto). Operointi voi silti olla kilpailutettu ja operaattorina voi toimia myös yksityinen yritys.

----------


## ultrix

> Se jos jotain sallitaan ei tarkoita, että se olisi järkevää. Miksi ei vain kertakaikkiaan rakenneta sopivia linjapaketteja (isot tai pienet, sen mukaan kuin halutaan) ja kilpailuteta niitä kerralla? Ja siten että TKL osallistuu täysivaltaisesti kilpailutukseen ilman mitään erioikeuksia. Mikä siinä on niin vaikeaa?


Ja se, jos jotain kielletään ei tarkoita, etteikö se voisi olla järkevää.  :Wink: 

Tässä on kyse arvovalinnasta. Ei haluta luoda liian isoja paketteja, joihin paikallisilla yrityksillä (paitsi juuri Paunu & LL-konsortiolla) ei ole rahkeita. Voi tosin olla, että seuraavalla kilpailutuskierroksella otetaan joku oikeasti iso kokonaisuus, jotta PaunuLL-yhteenliittymälle tulee joku oikeasti varteenotettava kilpailija. Varikon perustaminen on aika iso kynnysinvestointi, mutta esimerkiksi parinkymmenen auton kokonaisuus rupeaa jo olemaan sopiva, jos haluaa saada "kengän oven väliin".





> Millä tavoin on todennäköistä, että TKL:stä tulee ratikkaliikenteen suoratuottaja? Onko jossain päätetty näin? En pidä tuollaista ratkaisua hyvänä. Raitioliikenteen operointi kannattaa ilman muuta kilpailuttaa.


Raitioliikenne on alkuvaiheessa täysin suljettu verkko (vrt. Helsingin metro), jossa kilpailuttamisella ei ole odotettavissa mitään lisäarvoa kontra avoin bussiliikenne, jossa autokierrot ja työvuorosuunnittelu ovat vapaammin yhdisteltävissä ja saadaan todellista säästöä, eikä suurpääoman alihinnoittelua.

Lisäksi raitioliikenteen laajentamisien yhteydessä vanha operaattori on etulyöntiasemassa vanhana konkarina, joka pystyy optimoimaan tarjouksensa paremmin kuin järjestelmää vähemmän tuntevat yhtiöt. 

Jos TKL on ensi vaiheen operaattori, etulyöntiasema-ongelma on vähäisempi, koska TKL ei maksa osinkoa kaupungin ulkopuolelle. Tietysti TKL:ltä pitää kieltää tappiollisen sopparin teko.

Liikennöitsijän valinta tosin ei ole mulle kynnyskysymys, vaan toivotan vaikka Hong Kongin MTR:n tänne ajamaan ratikoita, jos niikseen tulee.  :Smile:  Tärkeintä on, että homma hoidetaan kustannustehokkaasti, ja voi olla jopa vain tuurista kiinni, onko pitkällä tähtäimmellä edullisempaa hankkia raitioliikenne kilpailutettuna vai liikennelaitoksen suorahankintana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Raitioliikenne on alkuvaiheessa täysin suljettu verkko (vrt. Helsingin metro), jossa kilpailuttamisella ei ole odotettavissa mitään lisäarvoa kontra avoin bussiliikenne, jossa autokierrot ja työvuorosuunnittelu ovat vapaammin yhdisteltävissä ja saadaan todellista säästöä, eikä suurpääoman alihinnoittelua.
> 
> Lisäksi raitioliikenteen laajentamisien yhteydessä vanha operaattori on etulyöntiasemassa vanhana konkarina, joka pystyy optimoimaan tarjouksensa paremmin kuin järjestelmää vähemmän tuntevat yhtiöt.


Minusta tämä on myös arvovalintakysymys. Yhteiskunnan ei pidä haalia tehtäväkseen ainakaan lisää sellaisia toimia, jotka yksityinen sektori voi hoitaa yhtä hyvin tai paremmin. Julkista sektoria ei pidä enää paisuttaa yhtään enempää. Raitiotien yhteydessä riittää, että järjestelmä on julkisen sektorin suunnittelema ja valvonnassa. Kaikki järjestelmän yksittäiset osat voidaan periaatteessa kilpailuttaa (tosin ei koko järjestelmää kerralla, koska silloin kontrolli valuisi mukana eikä tuo sitäpaitsi toimisi taloudellisessa mielessä järkevästi).

Lisäksi täytyy muistaa, että kilpailutuksen voi voittaa myös TKL eli julkinen sektori, jos se on tehokkain tai muuten paras tapa tuottaa palvelu. Kilpailutus on siis neutraali toimi yksityisen tai julkisen mallin valinnassa. Suorahankinta on väkivaltainen toimenpide, koska se ennakolta sulkee yksityisen sektorin pois.

En näkisi nk. incumbent-ongelmaa mitenkään mahdottomana. Sitä voi yrittää lievittää mahdollisimman suurella avoimuudella operoinnin suhteen. Esimerkiksi julkaisemalla vaikkapa raitiojärjestelmän vuosikertomuksen muodossa kaikki mahdolliset operatiiviset ja taloudelliset tunnusluvut niin, että ne ovat sataprosenttisella varmuudella kaikkien kilpailuun osallistuvien osapuolten tiedossa. Läpinäkyvyys on sitäpaitsi hyvä veronmaksajan kannalta. Sellainen pitää estää sopimusehdoin, että valittu operaattori pimittää liikesalaisuuden varjolla joitakin tietoja, joita voi sitten käyttää valttina jatkokilpailussa.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta tämä on myös arvovalintakysymys. Yhteiskunnan ei pidä haalia tehtäväkseen ainakaan lisää sellaisia toimia, jotka yksityinen sektori voi hoitaa yhtä hyvin tai paremmin. *Julkista sektoria ei pidä enää paisuttaa yhtään enempää.*


Niinpä, arvovalintakysymys. Minulle julkisen sektorin paisuttaminen ei ole ongelma, kun kyse on tuottavasta liiketoiminnasta (esim. raitioliikenne, vesihuolto, sähkölaitos). Tiettyä fiilistä tulee myös siitä (sisäinen sosialistini), että ratikan keulassa on kaupungin vaakuna ja TKL:n logo (kunhan se logo vaihtuu johonkin järkevämpään  :Wink: ), ylpeys siitä, että me kaupunkilaiset omistamme nämä kulkuneuvot ja niitä kuljettavan yrityksen.

Jos selvityksissä osoittautuu, että yksityinen sektori on pitkäjänteisesti edullisempi liikennöitsijä, niin sitten tietenkin taloudellisista syistä em. arvot voidaan heittää romukoppaan. Kalusto ilmeisesti on joka tapauksessa perustelluinta pitää kaupungin omistuksessa ja liisata liikennöitsijälle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minulle julkisen sektorin paisuttaminen ei ole ongelma, kun kyse on tuottavasta liiketoiminnasta (esim. raitioliikenne, vesihuolto, sähkölaitos).


Jälleen arvovalinta, mutta minusta nimenomaan tuottava liiketoiminta ei kuulu julkiselle sektorille. Se sotkee markkinoiden toimintaa. Julkisen sektorin tehtävä on tarjota ne palvelut, joita ei markkinaehtoisesti synny. Julkisen sektorin tehtävä ei ole tahkota rahaa puhtaalla liiketoiminnalla.




> Jos selvityksissä osoittautuu, että yksityinen sektori on pitkäjänteisesti edullisempi liikennöitsijä, niin sitten tietenkin taloudellisista syistä em. arvot voidaan heittää romukoppaan. Kalusto ilmeisesti on joka tapauksessa perustelluinta pitää kaupungin omistuksessa ja liisata liikennöitsijälle.


Miksi kaluston tai radankaan pitäisi välttämättä olla kaupungin omistuksessa? Rataan ehkä löytyy vielä joitakin perusteita, mutta kalusto voisi minusta ihan hyvin olla vaikka jonkun pankin tai rahoitusyhtiön omistuksessa. Eivät kai valtio tai kunnat omista kaikkia kiinteistöjäkään, joissa jotain niiden toimintaa on? Kyllä sen vaakunan voi maalata yksityisesti omistettuun ratikkaankin.  :Very Happy: 

Kas, näissä keskusteluissa näyttää pääsevän valloilleen kiilusilmäinen sisäinen anti-sosialistini...  :Wink:

----------


## TRe

Koko Tampereen kilpailutus on täyttä pelleilyä.
Kilpailutetaan muutama auto kerrallaan ja sitten ihmetellään, kun ei tule uusia toimijoita.
Tampereella on kaksi varteenotettavaa kilpailijaa ja sitten sallitaan näiden yhteenliittymä ?
Tyypillistä Tamperelaista sisäsiittoista yhteiskunnan tukea Paunulle, ei avointa kilpailua.
10 pistettä Veolialle, että tajusi lähteä.

----------


## bassman

Minä olen sanaton....

----------


## Rester

Kaupunginhallituksen 21.5.2012 pidettävän kokouksen asialistalla on § 229 koskien TKL:n toiminnan kehittämistä tulevaisuudessa.

Raportti luettavissa täällä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaupunginhallituksen 21.5.2012 pidettävän kokouksen asialistalla on § 229 koskien TKL:n toiminnan kehittämistä tulevaisuudessa.
> 
> Raportti luettavissa täällä.


Lyhykäisyydessään: liikkeenluovutukselle tehdään aikalisä, ja seuraavat pari vuotta kilpailutetaan lähinnä seudullisia kohteita. Asiaan palataan joskus 2014 jälkeen.

----------


## killerpop

Eikös voisi miettiä TKL:lle uutta nimeä, kuten Tampereen Citybus, ainakin autojen vaihto tuntuu Turun vastaavan kanssa onnistuvan molempiin suuntiin  :Smile:

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Eikös voisi miettiä TKL:lle uutta nimeä, kuten Tampereen Citybus, ainakin autojen vaihto tuntuu Turun vastaavan kanssa onnistuvan molempiin suuntiin


Aloitin viestiketjun ehdottamalla historiallista nimeä Takra (Oy).  Kierros tuli täyteen. Viestiketjun saa puolestani sulkea.

----------


## Makke93

Toisessa ketjussa päiviteltiin, että Helsingissäkin pitäisi olla edelleen TKL:n tapainen kaupungin omistuksessa oleva liikennöitsijä, jolta voisi nopeasti tilata suorahankintana liikennettä tarpeen vaatiessa. Tästä tuli mieleen, että jos sellainen perustetaan, niin sitten jotkin linjat pitäisi sulkea kilpailutusten ulkopuolelle ja millä perusteella ne valittaisiin. 

Kuinka tämä on siis tehty Tampereella? Tietenkin kaupunki päättää mitkä linjat ovat TKL:n, mutta onko olemassa jokin kaava jolla ne valitaan. TKL:n sivujen mukaan 2/3 sen busseista on telejä, kun taas Helsingin seudulla telien osuus on vähän alle puolet. Tästä voisi päätellä, että sille on annettu kuormittuneimmat linjat, mutta se saatta toisaalta kuvastaa Tampereen joukkoliikennerunkojen pohjautumista toistaiseksi bussiliikenteeseen, eikä lähijuniin ja pikaratikkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuinka tämä on siis tehty Tampereella? Tietenkin kaupunki päättää mitkä linjat ovat TKL:n, mutta onko olemassa jokin kaava jolla ne valitaan. TKL:n sivujen mukaan 2/3 sen busseista on telejä, kun taas Helsingin seudulla telien osuus on vähän alle puolet. Tästä voisi päätellä, että sille on annettu kuormittuneimmat linjat, mutta se saatta toisaalta kuvastaa Tampereen joukkoliikennerunkojen pohjautumista toistaiseksi bussiliikenteeseen, eikä lähijuniin ja pikaratikkaan.


Tampereella lähtötilanne on ollut siinä mielessä pääkaupunkiseudusta poikkeava, että ennen kilpailutusta TKL hoisi kaiken Tampereen sisäisen liikenteen (pl. Tampereeseen 1972 liitetty Teisko) ja yksityiset liikennöitsijät taas naapurikuntiin menevän liikenteen. Ensimmäiset kilpailutetut Tampereen sisäiset sopimukset alkoivat 2008 (tältä foorumilta löytyy viestiketjut kaikista Tampereella järjestetyistä kilpailutuksista), seutuliikenteessä taas kilpailu alkoi vasta ensimmäisten siirtymäajan sopimusten päättyessä 1.7.2014.

TKL:n asema on selvästikin poliittisesti kuuma peruna Tampereella ja kilpailutuksen piiriin siirretyssä sisäisessä liikenteessä yhtenä merkittävänä ohjaavana tekijänä vaikuttaisi minusta olleen, kuinka paljon TKL:n toiminnan on sallittu supistua milloinkin. Loppujen lopuksi TKL:n tuottaman liikenteen volyymi ei ole vaihdellut kovin paljoa kilpailutuksen aikana, vaan kilpailutetun liikenteen volyymi on määrittynyt liikenteen kasvun ja viranomaisen toimivalta-alueen laajenemisen kautta.

Tampereella on myös hyvä huomata, että siellä kilpailutetut linjat eivät ole niin sidottuja kuin muualla Suomessa. Siellä on useita esimerkkejä, kuinka liikenne on siirretty joko kokonaan tai osittain kesken sopimuskauden aivan eri linjalle. Joillakin kilpailutetuilla linjoilla on ollut tai on edelleen TKL ajamassa osaa lähdöistä erilaisten järjestelyjen tuloksena.

En ole laskenut, mutta sanoisin näppituntumalta, että Tampereella telibussien osuus kokonaissuoritteesta on suurempi kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla. Historiallinen tausta löytyy kustannuksista: 1990-luvulla TKL:n kuntaosuuksia vähennettiin merkittävästi. Seurauksena vuorovälejä harvennettiin ja kalustokokoa oli pakko kasvattaa, että kaikki mahtuvat kyytiin.

----------


## Eppu

> TKL:n asema on selvästikin poliittisesti kuuma peruna Tampereella ja kilpailutuksen piiriin siirretyssä sisäisessä liikenteessä yhtenä merkittävänä ohjaavana tekijänä vaikuttaisi minusta olleen, kuinka paljon TKL:n toiminnan on sallittu supistua milloinkin. Loppujen lopuksi TKL:n tuottaman liikenteen volyymi ei ole vaihdellut kovin paljoa kilpailutuksen aikana, vaan kilpailutetun liikenteen volyymi on määrittynyt liikenteen kasvun ja viranomaisen toimivalta-alueen laajenemisen kautta.
> ---
> En ole laskenut, mutta sanoisin näppituntumalta, että Tampereella telibussien osuus kokonaissuoritteesta on suurempi kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla. Historiallinen tausta löytyy kustannuksista: 1990-luvulla TKL:n kuntaosuuksia vähennettiin merkittävästi. Seurauksena vuorovälejä harvennettiin ja kalustokokoa oli pakko kasvattaa, että kaikki mahtuvat kyytiin.


Tuota en ole havainnut että poliittisesti TKL:n asema olisi jotenkin kuuma peruna. Se toki oli sitä joskun vuosituhannen vaihteessa kun asioita mietittiin. Niistä ajoista aika monikin asia on muuttunut päälaelleen. Siihen aikaan trendinä oli julkisen rahoituksen vähentäminen. Tämä linjaus muuttui hyvinkin nopeasti suurinpiirtein vuosien 2004-06 tienoilla, kun pikkuhiljaa alettiin vuoroja lisäilemään ja lopulta reittejä suoristelemaan. Nykyään en ole kyllä kuullut mitään linjauksia että TKL pitäisi lakkauttaa, sillä on oma selkeä paikkansa ja poliitikotkin ovat sen huomanneet. Toisaalta hieman näyttää siltä, että sen ajama liikenne on hieman vähentymään päin uusien kilpailutusten myötä.

Tampereella telibussien osuus on kyllä huomattavasti suurempi HSL:ään verrattuna. Ja elokuussa suurenee vielä lisää kun linjat 11, 26 ja 27 siirtyvät Länsilinjojen haltuun. Ja toki oma lukunsa on vielä tänä vuonna hankittavat nivelbussit, joiden toimitus taitaa mennä ensi vuoden puolelle...

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuota en ole havainnut että poliittisesti TKL:n asema olisi jotenkin kuuma peruna.


Julkisuudessa se näkyi n. 10 vuotta sitten, kun poliitikot torppasivat kilpailutuksen laajentamisen Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä. 17:n ja 20:n liikenteen siirryttyä kilpailutetuiksi 2011 TKL:ltä tilattua liikennettä ei ole sen jälkeen juurikaan vähennetty. Tässä ketjussa kerrottiin vuonna 2012 tehdyistä kaavaluista isommasta kilpailuttamisesta, jotka kuitenkin päätyivät siihen, ettei kilpailuteta enempää. Välillä osa liikenteestä on kilpailutettu, mutta se on kompensoitunut liikenteen lisäyksillä.

Tosin ajat ovat muuttumassa. Nyt elokuussa alkava linjojen 11, 26 ja 27 kilpailutettu sopimus pienentää TKL:n volyymia selvästi ja ensi vuonna ratikka tehnee sitä vielä enemmän.

----------


## deepthroat

> Julkisuudessa se näkyi n. 10 vuotta sitten, kun poliitikot torppasivat kilpailutuksen laajentamisen Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä. 17:n ja 20:n liikenteen siirryttyä kilpailutetuiksi 2011 TKL:ltä tilattua liikennettä ei ole sen jälkeen juurikaan vähennetty. Tässä ketjussa kerrottiin vuonna 2012 tehdyistä kaavaluista isommasta kilpailuttamisesta, jotka kuitenkin päätyivät siihen, ettei kilpailuteta enempää. Välillä osa liikenteestä on kilpailutettu, mutta se on kompensoitunut liikenteen lisäyksillä.
> 
> Tosin ajat ovat muuttumassa. Nyt elokuussa alkava linjojen 11, 26 ja 27 kilpailutettu sopimus pienentää TKL:n volyymia selvästi ja ensi vuonna ratikka tehnee sitä vielä enemmän.


No en nyt usko, että TKL:n päivittäisessä liikenteessä oleva automäärä nyt mitenkään radikaalisti muuttuisi näiden em. kilpailutusten ja ratikan myötä. TKL:llehän on ollut ominaista toimia eräänlaisena puskuriliikennöitsijänä, jolta kaupunki tai siis joukkoliikennetoimisto pystyy suorahankintana tilaamaan lisäliikennettä eri linjoille, joihin tilatut lisävuorot eivät sovi nykyisten liikennöintisopimusten raameihin, kuten esimerkiksi linjan 55 Tampere-Vesilahti-Narva osavuoroista yms..

----------


## Eppu

Kyllähän tuo elokuussa alkava länsilinjojen sopimus vähentää jonkin verran TKL:n tuotantomäärää, mutta toisaalta joillekin linjoille on tulossa lisätarjontaa mikä osaltaan hieman kompensoi. Ja uskallanpa väittää että ratikan aloittaessa huomataan pian monia epäkohtia joiden johdosta bussitarjontaa on lopulta pakko lisätä. Ne hommat menevät sitten TKL:n ajettavaksi.

----------


## kalle.

Kun jossain kohtaa talviliikennekautta päästään normaaliin liikennemäärään, on automäärä noin 10-15 pienempi kuin mitä se oli ennen koronavähennyksiä. Linjatunnit ja -kilometrit vähenee suhteessa enemmänkin. Näillä näkymin raitiotien aiheuttama vähennys tuleekin sitten olemaan hyvin paljon isompi. Kun vielä näköjään liityntäbussiliikennettä ohjataan raitiovaunuoperaattorille vähentää sekin omatuotannon liikennemäärää entisestään tulevina vuosina.

----------


## Makke93

> TKL:n asema on selvästikin poliittisesti kuuma peruna Tampereella ja kilpailutuksen piiriin siirretyssä sisäisessä liikenteessä yhtenä merkittävänä ohjaavana tekijänä vaikuttaisi minusta olleen, kuinka paljon TKL:n toiminnan on sallittu supistua milloinkin. Loppujen lopuksi TKL:n tuottaman liikenteen volyymi ei ole vaihdellut kovin paljoa kilpailutuksen aikana, vaan kilpailutetun liikenteen volyymi on määrittynyt liikenteen kasvun ja viranomaisen toimivalta-alueen laajenemisen kautta.





> Julkisuudessa se näkyi n. 10 vuotta sitten, kun poliitikot torppasivat kilpailutuksen laajentamisen Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä. 17:n ja 20:n liikenteen siirryttyä kilpailutetuiksi 2011 TKL:ltä tilattua liikennettä ei ole sen jälkeen juurikaan vähennetty. Tässä ketjussa kerrottiin vuonna 2012 tehdyistä kaavaluista isommasta kilpailuttamisesta, jotka kuitenkin päätyivät siihen, ettei kilpailuteta enempää. Välillä osa liikenteestä on kilpailutettu, mutta se on kompensoitunut liikenteen lisäyksillä.
> 
> Tosin ajat ovat muuttumassa. Nyt elokuussa alkava linjojen 11, 26 ja 27 kilpailutettu sopimus pienentää TKL:n volyymia selvästi ja ensi vuonna ratikka tehnee sitä vielä enemmän.


Selvä homma, kiitos vastauksista. Vaikuttaa siltä, että TKL:llekin olisi hyvä määrittää jokin osuus liikenteestä tai tietynlaiset linjat ensisijaisesti sille, jotta sen toimintaa ei nakerreta hiljalleen pois. Jos tulee kilpailutusintoa myöhemmin niin liikenteen poisvienti on kuitenkin paljon nopeampaa kuin mitä satunnaiset lisäliikennetarpeet sitä kasvattavat.




> Tampereella telibussien osuus on kyllä huomattavasti suurempi HSL:ään verrattuna. Ja elokuussa suurenee vielä lisää kun linjat 11, 26 ja 27 siirtyvät Länsilinjojen haltuun. Ja toki oma lukunsa on vielä tänä vuonna hankittavat nivelbussit, joiden toimitus taitaa mennä ensi vuoden puolelle...


Ensi vuonna Helsinkiinkin on taas tulossa niveliä ja kertaheitolla melkein 60. Telien ja pätkien osuuteen se vaikuttaa yllättävän vähän. Länsi-Helsingissä 40 niveltä korvaa 25 teliä ja 29 pätkää. Kun taas 570 kanssa 16 niveltä korvaa 15 teliä.

----------


## Bussimies

Tämä voisi sopia tähän viestiketjuun: 

TKL:n ja Nyssen välinen tuotantosopimus uusitaan ja astuu voimaan 1.1.2021. Uusi sopimus on voimassa toistaiseksi. 

Uusi sopimus noudattaa Tampereella suosittua allianssimuotoista toimintamallia, jossa tilaajan ja tuottajan yhteinen johtoryhmä valmistelee ja hyväksyy linjaukset. Tarvittaessa perustetaan erillisiä projektiryhmiä pienempien kokonaisuuksien hallintaan.

Uutta on myös esimerkiksi kaluston käyttöikään liittyvät linjaukset, joita voidaan tarkastella tapauskohtaisesti ja etenkin uusien käyttövoimien osalta ne voidaan määritellä myöhemmin.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...alkaen(163121)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:33 ----------

Viestit voi yhdistää

EDIT: Esityslistan linkki lakkaa toimimasta, kun se muuttuu pöytäkirjaksi. Tässä suora linkki tuotantosopimukseen TKL:n johtokunnan pöytäkirjasta:

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/download/...e3a%7D/4443391

----------


## nickr

Huomasin että TKL on taas poistanut pari vanhaa Scalaa, #267 ja #276, joista jälkimmäisellä ei ollut edes vielä kolmeatoista vuotta ikää. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, että mitä näille yksilöille nyt tapahtuu, menevätkö romuksi vai mitä? Bussikirjaston mukaan ei ole ainakaan myyty kenellekään.

----------


## Ivecomies

Vähiksi käyvät kyllä Scalat TKL:llä. TKL on kyllä nykyään todellinen Volvomiesten/naisten työpaikka.

----------


## PepeB

> Huomasin että TKL on taas poistanut pari vanhaa Scalaa, #267 ja #276, joista jälkimmäisellä ei ollut edes vielä kolmeatoista vuotta ikää. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, että mitä näille yksilöille nyt tapahtuu, menevätkö romuksi vai mitä? Bussikirjaston mukaan ei ole ainakaan myyty kenellekään.


Vai tulevatko käyttöön Koiviston autolle? Muutama edeltäjä näyttänyt muuttaneen HSL-liikenteeseen.

----------


## Ivecomies

Voikohan olla, että TKL:ltä poistuu kaikki Scalat elokuuhun mennessä? sit on kai Scalojen (ja mahdollisesti myös koko Scania-merkin) tarina TKL:llä lopullisesti ohi ellei ne hanki jossain vaiheessa käytettyjä, uudempia Scaloja muilta firmoilta, joka on epätodennäköistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:06 ----------




> Vai tulevatko käyttöön Koiviston autolle? Muutama edeltäjä näyttänyt muuttaneen HSL-liikenteeseen.


Voi hyvinkin olla.

----------


## nickr

TKL:hän osti Paunulta yhden Scalan (joka on nyt numerolla #38) ja sen vuosimalli on 2008, joten periaatteessa sillä olisi käyttöikää vielä pari vuotta, mutta jos TKL:llä on kiire hankkiutua Scaloista eroon, niin voihan ollakin että elokuuhun mennessä kaikki on poistettu. Toisaalta ihmettelisin, miksi kyseinen auto olisi hankittu, jos se jo elokuussa poistettaisiin, mutta sen näkee sitten. Kyseisestä Scalasta saattaa vaikka tulla viimeinen TKL:n jäljellä oleva Scala.

Traficomin mukaan autot #267 ja #276 on poistettu liikenteestä, joten eivät taida mennä enää eteenpäin. Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä kuitenkin pitäisi vielä nähdä noita muutamia TKL:n vanhoja Scaloja (esim. #269, #271 jne.), jotka TKL poisti jo aiemmin.

----------


## bernemi

> Traficomin mukaan autot #267 ja #276 on poistettu liikenteestä, joten eivät taida mennä enää eteenpäin. Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä kuitenkin pitäisi vielä nähdä noita muutamia TKL:n vanhoja Scaloja (esim. #269, #271 jne.), jotka TKL poisti jo aiemmin.




Liikenteestä poisto yleensä tarkoittaa, että auto on laitettu Trafin nettisivuilta väliaikaiseen seisontaan, josta sen voi napin painalluksella palauttaa liikennekäyttöön. Suurin osa koulu, ja tilausajoautoista oli tälläisessa seisonnassa keväällä, ja ovat jo palaututuneet käyttöön, kun ajoa on.

Sen sijaan, jos Trafin sivulla lukee esim "Kilvet palautettu", "ulkomaille poisto" tai vastaavaa niin tilanne auton suhteen on toinen.

----------


## Eppu

> Liikenteestä poisto yleensä tarkoittaa, että auto on laitettu Trafin nettisivuilta väliaikaiseen seisontaan, josta sen voi napin painalluksella palauttaa liikennekäyttöön. Suurin osa koulu, ja tilausajoautoista oli tälläisessa seisonnassa keväällä, ja ovat jo palaututuneet käyttöön, kun ajoa on.
> 
> Sen sijaan, jos Trafin sivulla lukee esim "Kilvet palautettu", "ulkomaille poisto" tai vastaavaa niin tilanne auton suhteen on toinen.


Luultavasti Scalat ovat poistuneet elokuuhun mennessä, sillä uuden linjaston aloittaessa TKL:n tuotantomäärä tulee vähentymään melko runsaasti. Tätä asiaa voisi hieman laskeskella toisessa viestiketjussa.

----------


## nickr

> Liikenteestä poisto yleensä tarkoittaa, että auto on laitettu Trafin nettisivuilta väliaikaiseen seisontaan, josta sen voi napin painalluksella palauttaa liikennekäyttöön. Suurin osa koulu, ja tilausajoautoista oli tälläisessa seisonnassa keväällä, ja ovat jo palaututuneet käyttöön, kun ajoa on.
> 
> Sen sijaan, jos Trafin sivulla lukee esim "Kilvet palautettu", "ulkomaille poisto" tai vastaavaa niin tilanne auton suhteen on toinen.


Ok, taas sitä oppii uutta. Näkeekö sitten jostain bussien omistajatietoja ilmaiseksi? Mietin vain, että mitä lähteitä Bussikirjaston kalustolistojen päivittämisessä käytetään, kun esim. TKL #276:ta ei oltu merkitty kenellekään toiselle liikennöitsijälle, mutta esim. TKL #271 oli merkitty HelBille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:32 ----------




> Luultavasti Scalat ovat poistuneet elokuuhun mennessä, sillä uuden linjaston aloittaessa TKL:n tuotantomäärä tulee vähentymään melko runsaasti. Tätä asiaa voisi hieman laskeskella toisessa viestiketjussa.


Onko jossain jo julkaistu, että mitä linjoja TKL liikennöi uudessa linjastossa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Näkeekö sitten jostain bussien omistajatietoja ilmaiseksi?


Ei näe. Liikelaitoksena TKL:n kaluston myynnit tehdään kuitenkin julkisin viranhaltijapäätöksin eli ne näkee TKL:n kalustopäällikön päätösluettelosta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Luultavasti Scalat ovat poistuneet elokuuhun mennessä, sillä uuden linjaston aloittaessa TKL:n tuotantomäärä tulee vähentymään melko runsaasti. Tätä asiaa voisi hieman laskeskella toisessa viestiketjussa.


Sit on kai Paunu Tampereen ainoa Scalaomistaja ellei se TKL:n Paunulta käytettynä ostettu Scala jää TKL:lle ajoon sillä kaikki Länsilinjojenkin uusimmat Scalat ovat vm.2005 eli enemmän tai vähemmän jo poistoiässä olleet jo jonkin aikaa. Jännä sitten nähdä kiinnostuuko TKL koskaan uusista Scanioista (Citywide ja Suburban) tai tuleeko ne pysymään aina vain Volvolinjalla.

----------


## nickr

> Sit on kai Paunu Tampereen ainoa Scalaomistaja ellei se TKL:n Paunulta käytettynä ostettu Scala jää TKL:lle ajoon sillä kaikki Länsilinjojenkin uusimmat Scalat ovat vm.2005 eli enemmän tai vähemmän jo poistoiässä olleet jo jonkin aikaa. Jännä sitten nähdä kiinnostuuko TKL koskaan uusista Scanioista (Citywide ja Suburban) tai tuleeko ne pysymään aina vain Volvolinjalla.


Itse asiassa nuo Länsilinjojenkin Scalat on jo poistettu jonkun aikaa sitten, jostain syystä sitä(kään) ei ole päivitetty Bussikirjastoon. Ne olivat syksyllä Nettikoneessa myynnissä, kunnes muutaman viikon jälkeen hävisivät sieltä, eli oletan siis, että jollekin menivät kaupaksi.

----------


## nickr

TKL on myynyt Länsilinjoille autot #17, #264, #267, #270, #276 ja #662. Saa nähdä minne ja mihin käyttöön nuo autot päätyvät, ei kuitenkaan pitäisi Länsilinjoilla Tampereen seudulla olla mitään pulaa vara-autoista.
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir..._myynt(169093)

Jos laskin oikein niin TKL:lle jää siis enää kolme Scalaa, #38, #272 ja #275.

----------


## Ivecomies

> TKL on myynyt Länsilinjoille autot #17, #264, #267, #270, #276 ja #662. Saa nähdä minne ja mihin käyttöön nuo autot päätyvät, ei kuitenkaan pitäisi Länsilinjoilla Tampereen seudulla olla mitään pulaa vara-autoista.
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir..._myynt(169093)
> 
> Jos laskin oikein niin TKL:lle jää siis enää kolme Scalaa, #38, #272 ja #275.


Ehkä Joensuuhun tai Jyväskylään, kun Länsilinjathan voitti liikennettä sieltä, ja mun veikkaus on että uusista autoista osalla on toimitusviivästyksiä, jolloin tarvitaan vanhempaa kalustoa hoitamaan liikennettä. En sano varmaksi tiedoksi, mut näin mä veikkaan että on asianlaita. Ja totta, sit ei TKL:llä enää ole kuin 3 Scalaa (ja Scaniaa ylipäätään) jäljellä. Ite en kyllä tiedä mikä on TKL:n kuskien yleinen mielipide Scaloista työkaluina, mut en ihmettele jos yli puolet heidän kuljettajistaan ei tykkää niistä, joten heidän näkökulmasta tää on ilouutinen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lieneekö tämä kauppa tae sille, että Ikaruksen taru ei lopu vielä linjaliikenteessä?

----------


## Mavi

> Ehkä Joensuuhun tai Jyväskylään, kun Länsilinjathan voitti liikennettä sieltä, ja mun veikkaus on että uusista autoista osalla on toimitusviivästyksiä, jolloin tarvitaan vanhempaa kalustoa hoitamaan liikennettä. En sano varmaksi tiedoksi, mut näin mä veikkaan että on asianlaita. Ja totta, sit ei TKL:llä enää ole kuin 3 Scalaa (ja Scaniaa ylipäätään) jäljellä. Ite en kyllä tiedä mikä on TKL:n kuskien yleinen mielipide Scaloista työkaluina, mut en ihmettele jos yli puolet heidän kuljettajistaan ei tykkää niistä, joten heidän näkökulmasta tää on ilouutinen.


Ei taida nuo Jyväskylään tulla, kun viisi on jo yli-ikäisiä Länsilinjojen liikennöinnin alkaessa kesällä.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei taida nuo Jyväskylään tulla, kun viisi on jo yli-ikäisiä Länsilinjojen liikennöinnin alkaessa kesällä.


Viimeksi kun Länskä osti laitoksen vanhoja scaloja, oli kyse vain siitä että tarvittiin autoja kuljettajien koulutusta varten. Uskoisin että tässäkin on kyse nimenomaan tästä. Ei noin vanhoille oikein muuta käyttöä keksi, etenkin siitä syystä että jo kesällä vapautuu kangasalan-lempäälän sopimuksen autot joita todennäköisimmin siirtyy näihin voitettuihin kohteisiin Jyväskylään ja Joensuuhun.

----------


## VHi

TKL:n kustannusrakenteesta ja kilpailutuksen kannattavuudesta voidaan olla varmaan montaa mieltä, mutta liikennepäällikön hankintapäätöstä käsisaippuan ostamisesta lukiessa ei ainakaan jää sellainen vaikutelma, että kaupungin liikennelaitos toimisi mitenkään erityisen ketterästi tai kustannustehokkaasti. 

Länsilinjojen Scala-hankinnassa luki, että oli tiedusteltu mitä tahansa kalustoa, joten tämä viittaisi siihen, että menisi koulutuskäyttöön tai vara-autoiksi toimitusvaikeuksien varalta.

----------


## Eppu

> TKL:n kustannusrakenteesta ja kilpailutuksen kannattavuudesta voidaan olla varmaan montaa mieltä, mutta liikennepäällikön hankintapäätöstä käsisaippuan ostamisesta lukiessa ei ainakaan jää sellainen vaikutelma, että kaupungin liikennelaitos toimisi mitenkään erityisen ketterästi tai kustannustehokkaasti.


Vaikutelma voi toki tuollaisen perusteella tulla jos sellainen jossain oli luettavana. Mutta kyllä toiminta on tehokasta kun sitä on edellytetty. Nythän taloustilanne on yleisestikin ottaen paljolti kuraa, mutta muutama vuosi sitten toiminta oli kirkkaasti voitollista. Kehitystä on siis siinä mielessä tapahtunut 80...90-lukujen touhusta

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Ehkä Joensuuhun tai Jyväskylään, kun Länsilinjathan voitti liikennettä sieltä, ja mun veikkaus on että uusista autoista osalla on toimitusviivästyksiä, jolloin tarvitaan vanhempaa kalustoa hoitamaan liikennettä. En sano varmaksi tiedoksi, mut näin mä veikkaan että on asianlaita. Ja totta, sit ei TKL:llä enää ole kuin 3 Scalaa (ja Scaniaa ylipäätään) jäljellä. Ite en kyllä tiedä mikä on TKL:n kuskien yleinen mielipide Scaloista työkaluina, mut en ihmettele jos yli puolet heidän kuljettajistaan ei tykkää niistä, joten heidän näkökulmasta tää on ilouutinen.


Päinvastoin luulisi kuljettajien nimenomaan tykkäävän Scaloista - jos vaan on kunnossa olevia autoja. Kevyt ajaa, ainakin teliversiona. Olen ihmetellyt jo vuosikausia, että miksei Tampereelle saada kolmelle suurelle Scaniaa myytyä. 90- luvulla TKL hankki 3-sarjalaisia Scanioita huomattavan määrän. Volvo 8900 on taloudellinen, mutta ei kuljettajan auto. Hankintapolitiikka on tietysti aivan eri kuin yksityisellä puolella. Myöskin tarjouspyynnön muovaaminen vaatimalla esim. Suomalaista korityötä ei enää onnistu, kun kotimaassa ei jatkossa tehdä kaupunkibusseja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Päinvastoin luulisi kuljettajien nimenomaan tykkäävän Scaloista - jos vaan on kunnossa olevia autoja. Kevyt ajaa, ainakin teliversiona. Olen ihmetellyt jo vuosikausia, että miksei Tampereelle saada kolmelle suurelle Scaniaa myytyä. 90- luvulla TKL hankki 3-sarjalaisia Scanioita huomattavan määrän. Volvo 8900 on taloudellinen, mutta ei kuljettajan auto. Hankintapolitiikka on tietysti aivan eri kuin yksityisellä puolella. Myöskin tarjouspyynnön muovaaminen vaatimalla esim. Suomalaista korityötä ei enää onnistu, kun kotimaassa ei jatkossa tehdä kaupunkibusseja.


Se on muuten hyvä kysymys. Samaa voidaan miettiä miksei Pohjolan liikenteelle ole myöskään tullut lainkaan Scaniaa vuoden 2012 jälkeen. Ehkä siellä vain luotetaan enemmän Volvoon tai jotain sinne päin.

----------


## vesa.

LL:lle myydyt scalat ovat ylimääräisiä vara-autoja kevään ajaksi kun olemassa olevaa kalustoa vedetään jo ennen kesäliikennettä Jyväskylän ja Joensuun väreihin. Eivät tule välttämättä ajamaan montaakaan kilometriä Länsilinjoilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

Keväällä on sit varmaan kaikkien aikojen viimeinen mahdollisuus koko Suomessa päästä Ikarus-mallisen bussin kyytiin, jonka jälkeen Ikarus-bussien on kai Suomessa kokonaan ohi (mikäli sitä yksityisomistuksessa olevaa Helbin vanhaa Ikarusta ei lasketa mukaan).

----------


## Bussimies

Linjat 7 ja 8 määriteltiin joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 11.8.2021 säilyväksi TKL:n liikennöiminä pitkällä aikavälillä. Linjoja liikennöidään kokonaan TKL:n toimesta vuodesta 2022 alkaen. Taustalla oli tarve määritellä TKL:n uuden varikkorakennuksen sijainti. Sitä varten tarvittiin pitkän aikavälin tietoa siitä, mille suunnille suurin osa TKL:n liikenteestä jatkossa sijoittuu.

Linkki kokouksen pöytäkirjaan: https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ntamin(207149)

----------


## Bussimies

Kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaostolle esitetään, että TKL:n yhtiöittämisselvitystä ei käynnistetä toistaiseksi. Tilaajan (Nysse) ja tuottajan (TKL) välinen uusi allianssimallinen sopimus astui voimaan 1.1.2021 ja tämän mallin toimivuudesta halutaan ensin kokemuksia. Yhtiöittämisselvitys tuodaan konsernijaoston linjattavaksi kuitenkin myöhemmin, sillä omistajaohjaus on näin elokuussa 2021 linjannut. 

Ote esityslistan tekstistä:
"TKL:n yhtiöittämiselle ei ole taustalla ulkoista, esim. lainsäädännöstä seuraavaa pakottavaa tarvetta (yhtiöittämisvelvoitetta), koska esimerkiksi liikelaitoksella ei käytännössä ole ulkopuolista liikevaihtoa. Yhtiöittämisen selvittäminen olisi siis luonteeltaan tavanomaista toiminnan kehittämisen arviointia, joka olisi tosin luontevaa jatkoa viime vuosikymmenen kehitystyölle konsernissa. Mikäli yhtiöittäminen päätetään selvittää, tulee suorittaa tyypillinen vertailu yhtiövaihtoehdon ja liikelaitoksen välillä eri näkökulmista (edut, haitat, mahdollisuudet, uhat) mm. talous, strategia, kilpailukyky, henkilöstö, riskienhallinta huomioiden."

Linkki kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaoston kokouksen 28.9.2021 esityslistaan:
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...itokse(215604)

----------


## Eppu

Toivotaan että järki voittaa ja TKL säilyy liikelaitoksena. En ainakaan näe yhtään mitään syytä koskea sellaiseen, mikä toimii. Toki liikennemääriä voi vähitellen jonkin verran vähentää, ja keskittyä enemmän esimerkiksi muutamien runkolinjojen liikennöintiin esim. niin että niitä ajetaan sähkökäyttöisillä nivelbusseilla. Tätähän on suunniteltu ja tutkittu jo. Toinen osa-alue on liikenne joka on tilapäisempää ja kokeiluluonteisempaa, sellaista mikä on alttiinna nopeammille muutostarpeille. Tällaisessa oma tuotanto on edullisimmillaan, kun ei tarvitse käyttää resursseja kilpailukierroksiin.

----------


## laurira

TKL ja kaupunki siirtyvät pois tilaaja/tuottaja mallista allianssiin

"Esityksessä käsitellään mm. Ratikan ja uuden Linjasto 2021:n käyttöönottoa ja ensimmäisiä kokemuksia, maksu- ja lippujärjestelmän kehittämistä, sekä uutta Tilaajan ja TKL:n välistä allianssimalliin pohjautuvaa toimintatapaa.
"

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...isiin_(219377)

----------


## kalle.

> TKL ja kaupunki siirtyvät pois tilaaja/tuottaja mallista allianssiin


TKL ja Nysse ovat jo aiemmin siirtyneet allianssimalliin, eli ei uutta. Ei voitane käyttää TKL ja kaupunki nimitystä, sillä TKL on liikelaitos ja näin yhtä kuin kaupunki juridisesti.

----------


## laurira

> TKL ja Nysse ovat jo aiemmin siirtyneet allianssimalliin, eli ei uutta. Ei voitane käyttää TKL ja kaupunki nimitystä, sillä TKL on liikelaitos ja näin yhtä kuin kaupunki juridisesti.


esityslista tullut takaisin. Asiaa käsiteltiin kohdassa 55.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...isiin_(219775)

----------


## vaajy

> Linjat 7 ja 8 määriteltiin joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 11.8.2021 säilyväksi TKL:n liikennöiminä pitkällä aikavälillä. Linjoja liikennöidään kokonaan TKL:n toimesta vuodesta 2022 alkaen. Taustalla oli tarve määritellä TKL:n uuden varikkorakennuksen sijainti. Sitä varten tarvittiin pitkän aikavälin tietoa siitä, mille suunnille suurin osa TKL:n liikenteestä jatkossa sijoittuu.
> 
> Linkki kokouksen pöytäkirjaan: https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ntamin(207149)


Tuohan on käytännössä TKL-linja nytkin.

Muutama hassu paunulainen välissä kulkee liikelaitoksen autojen seassa. Se huono tästä tuli, että Paunu luopuu Pirkkalan varikosta ja siirtää autot jouluksi Nekalaan.

Häviääkö siis V.Paunu linjalta 8 tammikuun 1. kun paunulainen kuljettaja sanoi, että kesäkuussa muuttuu kun kausi vaihtuu 2022. Väinölle ei siten jää enää mitään liikennettä Pirkkalaan.

----------


## vaajy

Tässä muuten hyvä kuva siitä, kun TKL alkoi liikennöidä Pirkkalan reittejä Väinö Paunu Oy:n avuksi... linjalla 1 alkuun.

Ennen linja 1 oli 100 prosenttia Väinö Paunu Oy:n heiniä vuosikymmenen ja ylikin.



Ensimmäinen talvi ja olosuhteet yllätti liikelaitoksen auton ja se oli poikittain. Siinä sitten aika moni Paunun bussi joutui peruuttelemaan kun tukki tien.

Nyt lähinnä naurattaa, että kesäkuusta tänne muuta jääkään kuin TKL ja bussiyhtiöiden Lidl.

Nyt TKL haluaa ottaa linjan 8 itselleen, joten Väinö Paunu joutuu väistämään kokonaan reiteillä alueella. Varikon autot siirtyy Nekalaan yms.

Kuljettajat miettivät onko kesäkuussa töitä yms. Paunulla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nyt lähinnä naurattaa, että kesäkuusta tänne muuta jääkään kuin TKL ja bussiyhtiöiden Lidl.


Pohjolan liikennettäkö tarkoitat? mielenkiintoinen lempinimi Pohjolan liikenteelle. Mitä PL:ssä on sinusta sellaista mitä voi verralla Lidliin?

----------


## vaajy

> Pohjolan liikennettäkö tarkoitat? mielenkiintoinen lempinimi Pohjolan liikenteelle. Mitä PL:ssä on sinusta sellaista mitä voi verralla Lidliin?


Bussyhtiöiden Lidl on PTL eli Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne oy.

Tuli luudasta mieleen, kun siellä kuskit siivoaa autot itse, ja Lidlissä tehdään samoin lattioille. Pohjolan Liikenne on varmaan ihan ok firma.

Mun entinen nettikaveri on itse asiassa siellä bussikuskina töissä Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteessä  :Smile: 

Naapurin tuttu on taas sitten TKL:llä, ennen ollut usein heidän bussi lähipysäkillä, kun mies kävi naapurilla kahvilla.

----------


## vaajy

TKL luovuttaa käytöstä poistettuja busseja Ukrainaan.

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4585279

----------


## nickr

> TKL luovuttaa käytöstä poistettuja busseja Ukrainaan.
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4585279


Nämä yksilöt ovat ilmeisesti autot #7, #22 ja #24. Kyseisten autojen kohdalla oli Bussikirjastossa merkintä "Export/UA".

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nämä yksilöt ovat ilmeisesti autot #7, #22 ja #24. Kyseisten autojen kohdalla oli Bussikirjastossa merkintä "Export/UA".


Ovatko noi sähkö-Solarikseja? jos ei, niin minneköhän ne päätyy/ovat päätyneet?

----------


## vaajy

> Ovatko noi sähkö-Solarikseja? jos ei, niin minneköhän ne päätyy/ovat päätyneet?


Uutisen mukaan humanitääriseen apuun.

Sehän voi olla esim. sota-alueelta siviilien evakuointia tulitauon aikana. Toimihenkilöt kuljettavat nuo bussit Ukrainan rajan läheisyyteen omalla ajallaan ilman korvausta.

Tuolta voisivat löytyä nuo TKL-autot.

https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/

Tuossa ainakin tuo #7, ei ole Solaris, 2022 poistunut liikenteestä. https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BSB-207

Bussit nro 22 ja 24 samanlaisia autoja, myös 2022 poistuneet liikenteestä.

Tuo linkkaamani Tamperelaisen uutinen sikäli harhaanjohtava että uutiskuvassa ei ole se bussi, jota TKL poistaa liikenteestä ja kuljettaa sinne Ukrainaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Uutisen mukaan humanitääriseen apuun.
> 
> Sehän voi olla esim. sota-alueelta siviilien evakuointia tulitauon aikana.


Mä oisin kyl ite kuvitellut että ne ois myyty jonnekin Puolaan tai Tsekkiin (tai miksipä ei Ruotsiin, missä Solaris on muutenkin yleisempi merkki). Mielenkiintoista jos ne ovatkin edelleen Suomen rekisterissä.  :Laughing:

----------


## vaajy

> Mä oisin kyl ite kuvitellut että ne ois myyty jonnekin Puolaan tai Tsekkiin (tai miksipä ei Ruotsiin, missä Solaris on muutenkin yleisempi merkki). Mielenkiintoista jos ne ovatkin edelleen Suomen rekisterissä.


Sinne ne sopisi kyllä ja nuo kaikki autot taitavatkin olla sieltä Ruotsista anyway. Olleet vaan TKL:llä nyt muutaman vuoden aikana.

Eiköhän ne siellä Ukrainassa kaikenlaista kalustoa tarvitse, Ruotsissa sitä bussikalustoa on varmaan riittämiin  :Razz: 
Enkä usko, että noin vanhaa bussia enää Ruotsissakaan huolittaisi. Puolassa ehkä, tai äiti-Venäjällä kylläkin. Mutta enemmin Ukrainalle hädän keskelle kuin purettavaksi.

Olisiko jotain 14-15 vuotta nuo, ei niillä enää kehtaisi pohjoismaissa ajaa. Alkavat muuten ne Paununkin bussit olla kohtapuolin 14 vuotta, ainakin ne 141-149 ja vastaavat  :Smile:  2014 hankittuja. Kuusi vuotta vielä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Sinne ne sopisi kyllä ja nuo kaikki autot taitavatkin olla sieltä Ruotsista anyway. Olleet vaan TKL:llä nyt muutaman vuoden aikana.
> 
> Eiköhän ne siellä Ukrainassa kaikenlaista kalustoa tarvitse, Ruotsissa sitä bussikalustoa on varmaan riittämiin 
> Enkä usko, että noin vanhaa bussia enää Ruotsissakaan huolittaisi. Puolassa ehkä, tai äiti-Venäjällä kylläkin. Mutta enemmin Ukrainalle hädän keskelle kuin purettavaksi.
> 
> Olisiko jotain 14-15 vuotta nuo, ei niillä enää kehtaisi pohjoismaissa ajaa. Alkavat muuten ne Paununkin bussit olla kohtapuolin 14 vuotta, ainakin ne 141-149 ja vastaavat  2014 hankittuja. Kuusi vuotta vielä.


Siis täh? TKL:n poistetut sähkö-Solarikset muka vanhoja? höpöhöpö, ne olivat vm.2017 ja olisivat nyt vasta 5v. Mä puhuin kyllä Solariksista enkä noista vanhoista Volvoista ja mietiskelin minne ne Solarikset ovat lähteneet.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussimies

TKL:n kalustoinvestointeja sivutaan kaupunginhallituksen 30.5.2022 tulevan kokouksen esityslistalta pykälässä §237, Tampereen kaupungin toiminnan ja talouden katsaus 4/2022 (linkki esityslistan ja pidettyjen kokousten sivulle, koska esityslista muuttuu pöytäkirjaksi kokouksen jälkeen ja linkki lakkaa toimimasta): https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI

Katsauksen sivulla 75 todetaan, että "Laskevan suoritevolyymin vuoksi vuoden 2022 investointien ei olla suunniteltu kohdistuvan linja-autokalustoon. --
Investoinneissa tullaan lähivuosina tekemään laajamittaisempia ratkaisuja uusiutuviin käyttövoimiin ja EU-direktiivin mukaisiin säädöksiin nojautuen. Viime vuosina tekemättä jääneet linja-autokalustoon kohdistuvat investoinnit tulevat silloin ajankohtaisiksi.

Tämä vuosi on siis jo kolmas perättäinen vuosi ilman kalustohankintoja ja samalla historiallisen pitkä tauko uuden kaluston hankkimisessa. Uuden varikon toteutumisaikataulusta riippuen voipi olla, että vielä ensi vuosikin mennään ilman. Jälkimmäinen lause spekulaatiota. Seuraavalla sivulla todetaan, että uuden varikon suunnittelun ja toteutuksen valmistelu on vihdoin käynnistetty.

----------


## vaajy

Näyttäisi siltä, että linja 6 siirtyi kokonaan TKL:ltä pois Paunulle ja linja 12 vastaavasti on tästä päivästä vain TKL.

Eilen onneksi ehdin napata viimeisimpiä Pirtilin lähtöjä linjalla 12 ja se oli auto numero #24.

Vakilinjaksi tulee 11, sitä ajaa Länsilinjat mielestäni 2028 asti. Ainakin siis viisi vuotta.

----------


## nickr

> Näyttäisi siltä, että linja 6 siirtyi kokonaan TKL:ltä pois Paunulle ja linja 12 vastaavasti on tästä päivästä vain TKL.
> 
> Eilen onneksi ehdin napata viimeisimpiä Pirtilin lähtöjä linjalla 12 ja se oli auto numero #24.
> 
> Vakilinjaksi tulee 11, sitä ajaa Länsilinjat mielestäni 2028 asti. Ainakin siis viisi vuotta.


TKL ajaa edelleen kutosta ja Pirtil edelleen 12:ta.

----------


## LimoSWN

SLHS saa TKL:n vanhan auton (TKL 60) https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/4650984

----------


## vaajy

> TKL ajaa edelleen kutosta ja Pirtil edelleen 12:ta.


Näköjään.

Joku Paunun kuski sanoi vain, että olisi pelkästään heidän ajoja siellä. Vähän mietin sitä itsekin, voiko olla totta.

Pirtil näköjään jäi linjalle 12, oli aikataulusoftan kanssa vikaa täällä päässä, kun ei näyttänyt kuin TKL-vuoroja. TKL:ää kannattaa suosia linjalla 12.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen kuskit, osa niistä ajavat kuin rallia, siinä lähtevät kauppakassitkin ja matkalaukut liikkeelle.

Joka käännöksessä perä osuu pientareelle ja eilen yksi kuski ajoi työmaan läpi yksisuuntaista Suupantorilla reilua ylinopeutta, ei siinä turhaan ole 30!

Ensimmäistä kertaa vuosiin pelkäsin olla bussissa.

Täytyy varmaan TKL:ää alkaa käyttää, josko siellä ralli olisi vain kuljettajan kotitelevisiossa. Ilman kolinaa joka käännöksellä, kun perä löytää ties minne.

Jos teillä on auto ja edessä on Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen auto, niin noiden ajeluiteni kokemuksilla suosittelen pitämään ainakin 2,5 metrin etäisyyttä Pirtilin autoihin.  :Laughing:

----------


## nickr

TKL:ltä kuusi bussia Ukrainaan:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/74-20001246

Numeroista minulla ei ole tietoa, mutta olisiko osa mahdollisesti käytöstä poistettuja OXI-Volvoja (esim. #68, #71)?

----------


## Eppu

> TKL:ltä kuusi bussia Ukrainaan:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/74-20001246
> 
> Numeroista minulla ei ole tietoa, mutta olisiko osa mahdollisesti käytöstä poistettuja OXI-Volvoja (esim. #68, #71)?


Voihan niin toki olla, mutta siellä päin maailmaa ei ole niin totuttu telibusseihin. Toki heille varmaan kelpaa kaikki. Lienee kuitenkin ennemmin kyse näistä 8500-Volvoista, niitähän on ex. #7,22,23,24,29,51,52. Mutta olikohan joku niistä lie konerikkoinen tmv.?

----------


## nickr

> Voihan niin toki olla, mutta siellä päin maailmaa ei ole niin totuttu telibusseihin. Toki heille varmaan kelpaa kaikki. Lienee kuitenkin ennemmin kyse näistä 8500-Volvoista, niitähän on ex. #7,22,23,24,29,51,52. Mutta olikohan joku niistä lie konerikkoinen tmv.?


#7, #22 ja #24 on viety sinne jo toukokuussa, kuten tämän ketjun edelliseltä sivulta käy ilmi. Bussikirjastoon ei ole merkitty että #29 olisi viety mihinkään, joten ehkä se oli sitten hajalla. #23 ei käsittääkseni ole vielä poistunut, kun oli vielä ainakin viikko sitten linjalla. Sitten jäljelle jää #51 ja #52, nämä on hyvinkin voineet mennä, mutta näiden lisäksi siis myös neljä muuta. Joten ehkä sitten OXI-Volvoista #68, #71 ja #99 sekä #70 (8500-teli), siinähän tulikin jo yhteensä kuusi. #67 tuskin on lähtenyt, kun se myytiin silloin Kiertonetissä jollekin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> #7, #22 ja #24 on viety sinne jo toukokuussa, kuten tämän ketjun edelliseltä sivulta käy ilmi. Bussikirjastoon ei ole merkitty että #29 olisi viety mihinkään, joten ehkä se oli sitten hajalla. #23 ei käsittääkseni ole vielä poistunut, kun oli vielä ainakin viikko sitten linjalla. Sitten jäljelle jää #51 ja #52, nämä on hyvinkin voineet mennä, mutta näiden lisäksi siis myös neljä muuta. Joten ehkä sitten OXI-Volvoista #68, #71 ja #99 sekä #70 (8500-teli), siinähän tulikin jo yhteensä kuusi. #67 tuskin on lähtenyt, kun se myytiin silloin Kiertonetissä jollekin.


Eikö nämä OXI -Volvot ole niitä nyk. Nobinan Jokeribusseja?

----------


## huusmik

> Eikö nämä OXI -Volvot ole niitä nyk. Nobinan Jokeribusseja?


Kyllä vain ovat.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyllä vain ovat.


Täh, nykyisiä Nobinan Jokeribusseja? no ei kyllä ole. Ensinnäkään Jokerilinjaa ei enää ole, ja toisekseen viimeiset OXI-kilpiset Volvot poistuivat Nobinalta vuonna 2016. Ne on Nobinan ENTISIÄ Jokeribusseja, ei nykyisiä...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Täh, nykyisiä Nobinan Jokeribusseja?


Jiipeehoo tarkoitti varmaan sitä, että nää Volvot oli ostanut Concordia, joka tunnetaan nykyään nimellä Nobina. Niinku _Eikö nämä OXI -Volvot ole niitä nykyisen Nobinan Jokeribusseja?
_

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Jiipeehoo tarkoitti varmaan sitä, että nää Volvot oli ostanut Concordia, joka tunnetaan nykyään nimellä Nobina. Niinku _Eikö nämä OXI -Volvot ole niitä nykyisen Nobinan Jokeribusseja?
> _




Juuri näin tarkoitin

----------


## vaajy

*Tampereen lahjoittamilla TKL:n busseilla vakavia väärinkäytösepäilyjä Ukrainassa  "Tamperelaisia ei syytetä mistään, vaan heitä on kuultu todistajina"*Lvivin syyttäjänviraston ja tutkintaviranomaisten tiedotteiden mukaan lahjoituksen kohteena olleen Lvivin alueella sijaitsevan kaupungin virkamies vaati 100 000 Ukrainan hryvniaa Volvo-bussien välittämisestä eteenpäin armeijalle.
100 000 hryvniaa vastaa noin 2 700 euroa. Tapauksen esitutkinta on valmistunut. Virkamiestä voi odottaa jopa 10 vuoden vankilatuomio.

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5458954

----------


## canis lupus

Ukraina on aina ollut täysin korruptoitunut valtio. Tämä nyt tahdotaan unohtaa ja kieltää sodan takia

----------


## hana

> Ukraina on aina ollut täysin korruptoitunut valtio. Tämä nyt tahdotaan unohtaa ja kieltää sodan takia


Niin oli Virokin 30 vuotta sitten. Ehkä Ukrainallekin pitää antaa mahdollisuus muuttua. Olen ymmärtänyt että nyt sodan aikana esim. lahjuksia ottaneita ja siitä kiinni jääneitä rangaistaan kovalla kädellä.

----------


## tkp

> Niin oli Virokin 30 vuotta sitten. Ehkä Ukrainallekin pitää antaa mahdollisuus muuttua. Olen ymmärtänyt että nyt sodan aikana esim. lahjuksia ottaneita ja siitä kiinni jääneitä rangaistaan kovalla kädellä.


Kun viro aikanaan itsenäistyi ja yritti päästä länsimaiseksi demokratiaksi niin tuolloin puhuttiin että kun korruptio on rehoittanut ja kansalaisia opetettu huijaamaan ja valehtelemaan 50 vuotta niin ei muutos tapahdu yhdessä yössä. Näin varmasti on myös Ukrainan kohdalla.

----------


## vaajy

Pirkkalaan ei jää kohta muuta kuin TKL.

Länsilinjat Oy poistuu ensi vuonna, Suupantorin pysäkki poistetaan ajolistalta Pereeltä vähäisen matkustajamäärän vuoksi. Jatkossa bussi vie Pereelle vain.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy loppuu linjalla 12 sekin kesäkuussako jo. Nokian liikennettä vähennetään Pirtililtä.

Harmi juttu.

Tuo TKL:n ajama linja 8 on sellainen linja johon en nouse jalallanikaan. Siis ihan järjettömän paljon väkeä introvertille. Aina ruuhkia, aina myöhässä.
Tuo linja 11 oli siitä hyvä, kun siellä ei koskaan ollut tungosta ja sai hyvää palvelua. Mutta eihän se paljoa merkkaa suunnittelijoille, että on hyvä matkustaa. Bussiin kun täytyy lastata karjaa käytävillekin.

Bussissa oleminen ei kuormita niin paljon, kun saat olla rauhassa Länsilinjan autossa.

No, ensin Paunu, sitten Länsilinjat. Kai minä sitten käytän polkupyörää tai satunnaisesti linjaa 12 ajoi kuka ajoi.

Suomessa on aivan liikaa valtion suojatyöpaikkoja, sosialismin tapa luoda niitä töitä. Pitäisi olla enemmän yksityistä tarjontaa.
Olen suosinut aina yksityistä toimijaa ennen TKL:ää.

TKL:n ajama linja 34 lopetetaan https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...jatuksesi.html

----------


## killerpop

> #7, #22 ja #24 on viety sinne jo toukokuussa, kuten tämän ketjun edelliseltä sivulta käy ilmi. Bussikirjastoon ei ole merkitty että #29 olisi viety mihinkään, joten ehkä se oli sitten hajalla. #23 ei käsittääkseni ole vielä poistunut, kun oli vielä ainakin viikko sitten linjalla. Sitten jäljelle jää #51 ja #52, nämä on hyvinkin voineet mennä, mutta näiden lisäksi siis myös neljä muuta. Joten ehkä sitten OXI-Volvoista #68, #71 ja #99 sekä #70 (8500-teli), siinähän tulikin jo yhteensä kuusi. #67 tuskin on lähtenyt, kun se myytiin silloin Kiertonetissä jollekin.


#51, #52 ja #99 ekassa erässä
https://yle.fi/a/74-20005817?origin=rss

----------


## nickr

> #51, #52 ja #99 ekassa erässä
> https://yle.fi/a/74-20005817?origin=rss


Ensimmäinen erä on saapunut: https://www.aamulehti.fi/ulkomaat/ar...009310657.html

Lisäksi löysin Ukrainians of Tampere -Facebook-sivulta kuvan(https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...73495091993599), jonka mukaan toisessa erässä olisi ollut autot #23, #67 ja #70. Kuvatekstissä puhutaan TKL:n lahjoituksesta, mikä sikäli ihmetyttää, koska nimenomaan #67 myytiin kesällä Kiertonetissä. Mutta ehkäpä korkeinta tarjousta ei sitten koskaan hyväksyttykään?

EDIT: Mitkä olivatkaan ne TKL:n autot, jotka myytiin syksyllä Kiertonetissä oletetulle virolaisromuttamolle? En löytänyt muuta kuin HSL-alueen kalustopoistoketjusta vanhentuneen linkin, mutta numeroita en löytänyt mistään.

Miten on muuten esim. #51 ja #52 saatu ajettua pois maasta, kun molemmilla on Traficomin tiedoissa edelleen hylätty katsastus viime keväältä ja liikenteestä poisto?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Miten on muuten esim. #51 ja #52 saatu ajettua pois maasta, kun molemmilla on Traficomin tiedoissa edelleen hylätty katsastus viime keväältä ja liikenteestä poisto?


Taitaa joka firmalla olla tarvittaessa käytössä ns koe-kilvet. Virallisesti koenumerotodistus. Keltainen kilpi tuulilasille ja nippusiteellä toinen taakse jos ei takaikkunalle. Ei tarvitse olla rekisteröity, katsastettu tai liikennekäytössä. Tilapäisesti kelpaavat käyttöön myös Ruotsissa, Norjassa ja Tanskassa. Viroon mennessä vain satamaan asti, mutta muistaakseni kyseinen purkaamo tarjosi erikseen hinnan toimitettuna tallinnan satamaan tai helsingin satamaan. Tkl piti helsingin satamaan toimittamista heille järkevänä vaihtoehtona ja virolaiset varmasti saivat niille virolaiset siirtokilvet tai vastaavan järjestelyn.

----------

